# NEW CYCLE: 500mg Test



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Weeks 1-16: 500mg Test 
Weeks 1-16 0.5mg Arimidex / week 

My last thread was a shit show so I'm making a new one. I'll be logging my progress here month by month. Not much of a log but whatever. 

I decided to dumb my dosages down because I don't want to leave gains on the table. Would rather use Tren with more training experience when I got my diet and training in check first. 

Send0 reccomend 250mg/week and I feel bad for not listening, but I feel the need to take the drugs. Wont be as epic as my last transformation but whatever. The cycle has come a long way from Test/Deca/Tren @ 100/250/150 and the 19-NORs are bad for my mental health anyways. 

I consider this my cycle number 1, my last cycle was cycle number 0. I finally actually learned some restraint and listened to people. And instead of cutting im bulking.

Probably won't add an oral but I wanna get people's opinions


----------



## TomJ (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Wont be as epic as my last transformation but whatever.



Not as epic as transforming from a fat, small DYEL virgin failed abortion, to an anorexic, smaller, DYEL, virgin failed abortion? 

Damn how disappointing. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (May 12, 2022)

You should definitely add every oral. 

You could even think about actually working out.


----------



## TODAY (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Weeks 1-16: 500mg Test
> Weeks 1-16 0.5mg Arimidex / week
> 
> My last thread was a shit show so I'm making a new one. I'll be logging my progress here month by month. Not much of a log but whatever.
> ...


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Great, there is a before pic. Should have included that. <3


----------



## TODAY (May 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You should definitely add every oral.
> 
> You could even think about actually working out.


I wouldn't wish this fate upon my worst enemy's dick.


----------



## Test_subject (May 12, 2022)

This never gets old. How does one have literally zero muscle mass and come to the conclusion that steroids are the answer?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I wouldn't wish this fate upon my worst enemy's dick.


I listened to advice you fucking maggot whats your problem with me


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

I say yes to adding orals, but only if it's steak and potatoes.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> This never gets old. How does one have literally zero muscle mass and come to the conclusion that steroids are the answer?


It's a begginer cycle mate


----------



## TODAY (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I listened to advice you fucking maggot whats your problem with me


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Exactly, so just because I'm small


----------



## Test_subject (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> It's a begginer cycle mate


You aren’t even a beginner. You need a cycle of fucking chicken at 1lb a day.

You’re the kind of guy who puts $10000 worth of tacky upgrades into an ‘89 Accord.


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I listened to advice you fucking maggot whats your problem with me


That's an official warning. One step closer to the 🚪


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> That's an official warning. One step closer to the 🚪


WHAT?!?!???! DO YOU EVEN SEE THE STUFF THEY SAID?!?!

They literally told me to suck dick for posting this


----------



## TODAY (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Exactly, so just because I'm small


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> WHAT?!?!???! DO YOU EVEN SEE THE STUFF THEY SAID?!?!
> 
> They literally told me to suck dick for posting this


I must've missed that. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 12, 2022)

You don't need drugs. You need discipline and dedication to the fundamentals before you go adding drugs into the mix.


----------



## TODAY (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> WHAT?!?!???! DO YOU EVEN SEE THE STUFF THEY SAID?!?!
> 
> They literally told me to suck dick for posting this


You should suck dick for posting this.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You should suck dick for posting this.


Did you see this mate?


----------



## TODAY (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Did you see this mate?


----------



## Test_subject (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Did you see this mate?


He’s not wrong.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> You don't need drugs. You need discipline and dedication to the fundamentals before you adding drugs into the mix.


Yeah I understand mate. I'm on TRT at this point anyways so I may as well. Fucked my test levels up


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Yeah I understand mate. I'm on TRT at this point anyways so I may as well. Fucked my test levels up



The TRT by itself should be helping. If you eat and train like shit no cycle is going to help you.

i think you have a distorted idea of what these drugs can actually do.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> The TRT by itself should be helping. If you eat and train like shit no cycle is going to help you.
> 
> i think you have a distorted idea of what these drugs can actually do.


Well I've run one cycle before so I have a slight idea. Didn't use them to the full potential though


----------



## TomJ (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Well I've run one cycle before so I have a slight idea. Didn't use them to the full potential though


Man you haven't even used a fork or a dumbbell to a quarter of their potential. 

No shit you didn't get anything about your dogshit cycle before. 

The only cable stack you've seen are the wires in your head you mentally inept troglodyte 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Well I've run one cycle before so I have a slight idea. Didn't use them to the full potential though



Then what was the point? You also pissed away the progress you did make. You're cycling lifting and proper eating. Just cycle the gear and stick with the other two year round.

Your goals aren't that lofty either. You could have been there by now if you hadn't fucked around so much.


----------



## MrRogers (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Yeah I understand mate. I'm on TRT at this point anyways so I may as well. Fucked my test levels up



If you know what you're going to do; despite the good advice people take the time to give to you; why are you here :qm: "Help rejecting complainers" are the worst people ever. They'll drain the folks around them and then fuk off and do whatever they were originally going to do. When they predictably fail its everyones fault but their own. 

If you do decide to open your ears; I assume this place is intimidating to a small guy like yourself. You could use about eighty lbs or so. I reached my maximum height in high school and was wearing blazers from the fn kids department. Skinny AF. I had great mentors early on and learned to eat well from the start. I added gear early but I had put on 60 lbs or so before then. If you can stfu and take some advice there is a chance you wont look like a stick figure at some point.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 22036
> 
> 
> This never gets old. How does one have literally zero muscle mass and come to the conclusion that steroids are the answer?


lol- Its just wrong on so many levels. Since you are 145 and do your research @Intel.imperitive, please do tell me who suggests starting a cycle with a frame like yours? You look like you've never touched a weight in your life.
Ima let you in on a secret. Steroids are not magic. I saw you post in chat box, hey cut me slack, I'm starting my first cycle at 500, I will be big soon. You have a lot to learn smart guy.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> That's an official warning. One step closer to the 🚪


yes, yes, Im hard.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 12, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> You don't need drugs. You need discipline and dedication to the fundamentals before you go adding drugs into the mix.


He's 145 weight or IQ but whatever, he knows best


----------



## MrRogers (May 12, 2022)

@Intel.imperitive I'm reading another thread where you say you've done 4 cycles of DNP :QM:
You're a stick; why are you taking DNP :qm:


----------



## Send0 (May 12, 2022)

Don't associate with me, and that's not quite what I said.

I said, since you've already put yourself on 250mg/week of sustanon that you should continue to do just that while you learn how to properly train, diet, and rest your body. Develop very good habits that will be long lasting, and doesn't require drugs to sustain.

So I didn't tell you to take 250mg, you had already done that on your own. I said since you're already doing that then don't change it.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 12, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> If you know what you're going to do; despite the good advice people take the time to give to you; why are you here :qm: "Help rejecting complainers" are the worst people ever. They'll drain the folks around them and then fuk off and do whatever they were originally going to do. When they predictably fail its everyones fault but their own.
> 
> If you do decide to open your ears; I assume this place is intimidating to a small guy like yourself. You could use about eighty lbs or so. I reached my maximum height in high school and was wearing blazers from the fn kids department. Skinny AF. I had great mentors early on and learned to eat well from the start. I added gear early but I had put on 60 lbs or so before then. If you can stfu and take some advice there is a chance you wont look like a stick figure at some point.


Hes gonna be a stick figure until he gets older, then he will be a super fat fuck. Either that or he will OD on DNP or meth.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 12, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> @Intel.imperitive I'm reading another thread where you say you've done 4 cycles of DNP :QM:
> You're a stick; why are you taking DNP :qm:


He's an idiot.


----------



## Undecanator (May 12, 2022)

You have to be fucking with us rn, there’s no way you’re this stupid


----------



## TeddyBear (May 12, 2022)

I wish you the best and recovery. I really think mental illness is to blame. Because you’ve not being rational, it’s not all your fault.

I don’t say that to belittle or patronize. I hope you’re getting counseling. Please address your body image with them.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 12, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> You have to be fucking with us rn, there’s no way you’re this stupid



We're gonna need you to post a pic so we can know for certain you two aren't the same guy.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I said, since you've already put yourself on 250mg/week of sustanon that you should continue to do just that while you learn how to properly train, diet, and rest your body. Develop very good habits that will be long lasting, and doesn't require drugs to sustain.



This is similar to what i wanted to say earlier, but never worked it in to the reply.

If he can't get to a point where he looks like an everyday gym rat on that, then 500, 750, 10,000 mg per week isn't gonna be the difference maker.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Exactly, so just because I'm small


and ugly


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 12, 2022)

If you're truly on 250 sust a week. Rock that and nothing else. Eat train eat train eat train. That's it


----------



## Dex (May 12, 2022)

Training and diet will help you out a lot. I want to see the transformation for sure. That before/current pic looks like you should be friends with the boys on the Big Bang.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 12, 2022)

Hes a troll folks

Isnt real
Hes just trying to fuck with you guys

He likes to just stir shit a s get guys pissed off


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

Dude looks like he'd struggle carrying in the groceries, yet wants to run a cycle. 🤣


----------



## Butch_C (May 12, 2022)

Eat 3500+ quality calories a day and train hard. If you are low-T fine take a trt dose 80-100 mg wk. When you hit 190lbs and are in the 8-12% body fat range run a low dose cycle while still eating and training. Until  then quit wasting peoples time.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 12, 2022)

Can’t b real


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Can’t b real


Either way, it's a waste of our time.


----------



## Test_subject (May 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> Dude looks like he'd struggle carrying in the groceries, yet wants to run a cycle. 🤣


Bold of you to assume that he buys groceries.


----------



## TomJ (May 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Bold of you to assume that he buys groceries.


I'd say there is evidence to the contrary 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Undecanator (May 12, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> We're gonna need you to post a pic so we can know for certain you two aren't the same guy.


Don’t ever insult me like that again


----------



## lifter6973 (May 12, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Don’t ever insult me like that again


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Anyways, thank you for your comments guys. Some of it hurt, too bad so sad this is a flaming kind of website for a nerdy noob like me. I guess I'll just have to get used to it. Part of me says use every drug imaginable to get to 210lbs clean as fast as possible to stop the "bullying". Another part of me wants to listen to the advice given (well, partially listen. I'm on TRT anyways). I choose the good wolf in my mind, they say the one that one's is the one you feed.

Don't mean to be a waste of anybodies time, I just am set of this lifestyle and will give it my all. Where I am I don't have access to a kitchen so protein shakes and weight gainer blends will be my way to put on this mass for the bulk. I went from a cut to a bulk, Test/Deca/Tren to just Test. This is really hard for me, and such an achievement interms of semi-listening.  Hopefully you guys just get used to my mental illness instead of calling it trolling. I mean, after all schizophrenia is like having a troll in your mind and can influence your action. My perception of reality is different to yours or what reality really is.


----------



## Undecanator (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Anyways, thank you for your comments guys. Some of it hurt, too bad so sad this is a flaming kind of website for a nerdy noob like me. I guess I'll just have to get used to it. Part of me says use every drug imaginable to get to 210lbs clean as fast as possible to stop the "bullying". Another part of me wants to listen to the advice given (well, partially listen. I'm on TRT anyways). I choose the good wolf in my mind, they say the one that one's is the one you feed.
> 
> Don't mean to be a waste of anybodies time, I just am set of this lifestyle and will give it my all. Where I am I don't have access to a kitchen so protein shakes and weight gainer blends will be my way to put on this mass for the bulk. I went from a cut to a bulk, Test/Deca/Tren to just Test. This is really hard for me, and such an achievement interms of semi-listening.  Hopefully you guys just get used to my mental illness instead of calling it trolling. I mean, after all schizophrenia is like having a troll in your mind and can influence your action. My perception of reality is different to yours or what reality really is.


Dude you need to get laid


----------



## lifter6973 (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Anyways, thank you for your comments guys. Some of it hurt, too bad so sad this is a flaming kind of website for a nerdy noob like me. I guess I'll just have to get used to it. Part of me says use every drug imaginable to get to 210lbs clean as fast as possible to stop the "bullying". Another part of me wants to listen to the advice given (well, partially listen. I'm on TRT anyways). I choose the good wolf in my mind, they say the one that one's is the one you feed.
> 
> Don't mean to be a waste of anybodies time, I just am set of this lifestyle and will give it my all. Where I am I don't have access to a kitchen so protein shakes and weight gainer blends will be my way to put on this mass for the bulk. I went from a cut to a bulk, Test/Deca/Tren to just Test. This is really hard for me, and such an achievement interms of semi-listening.  Hopefully you guys just get used to my mental illness instead of calling it trolling. I mean, after all schizophrenia is like having a troll in your mind and can influence your action. My perception of reality is different to yours or what reality really is.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Dude you need to get laid


Kinda turned down a girl at the club yesterday who wanted to go home with me after some dancing. No way I was losing my virginity to someone who's random and 30. She was Peng though


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Anyways, thank you for your comments guys. Some of it hurt, too bad so sad this is a flaming kind of website for a nerdy noob like me. I guess I'll just have to get used to it. Part of me says use every drug imaginable to get to 210lbs clean as fast as possible to stop the "bullying". Another part of me wants to listen to the advice given (well, partially listen. I'm on TRT anyways). I choose the good wolf in my mind, they say the one that one's is the one you feed.
> 
> Don't mean to be a waste of anybodies time, I just am set of this lifestyle and will give it my all. Where I am I don't have access to a kitchen so protein shakes and weight gainer blends will be my way to put on this mass for the bulk. I went from a cut to a bulk, Test/Deca/Tren to just Test. This is really hard for me, and such an achievement interms of semi-listening.  Hopefully you guys just get used to my mental illness instead of calling it trolling. I mean, after all schizophrenia is like having a troll in your mind and can influence your action. My perception of reality is different to yours or what reality really is.


So ALL liquid diet?

Yea. Ok. 👍 Definitely not trolling. 🤣

Fucking hell, anyone that interacts with this guy needs to have their own head examined. Until he picks up a fucking barbell you shouldn’t waste your time.


----------



## Undecanator (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> *Kinda turned down a girl at the club yesterday who wanted to go home with me after some dancing*. No way I was losing my virginity to someone who's random and 30. She was Peng though


Bruh...


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Bruh...


Day before yesterday actually. And what? Not everyone wants to smash anything they see! No harm in doing it


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Anyways, thank you for your comments guys. Some of it hurt, too bad so sad this is a flaming kind of website for a nerdy noob like me. I guess I'll just have to get used to it. Part of me says use every drug imaginable to get to 210lbs clean as fast as possible to stop the "bullying". Another part of me wants to listen to the advice given (well, partially listen. I'm on TRT anyways). I choose the good wolf in my mind, they say the one that one's is the one you feed.
> 
> Don't mean to be a waste of anybodies time, I just am set of this lifestyle and will give it my all. Where I am I don't have access to a kitchen so protein shakes and weight gainer blends will be my way to put on this mass for the bulk. I went from a cut to a bulk, Test/Deca/Tren to just Test. This is really hard for me, and such an achievement interms of semi-listening.  Hopefully you guys just get used to my mental illness instead of calling it trolling. I mean, after all schizophrenia is like having a troll in your mind and can influence your action. My perception of reality is different to yours or what reality really is.



Using every drug imaginable when you lack the understanding of how important training, diet and rest are will either leave you disappointed by the lack of progress or disappointed when you have to cradle your belly with 2 hands and pull it out of the way to see what the number on the scale says.

It's not rocket science, man. Links in a chain. No amount of gear will fix a broken link.


----------



## Undecanator (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Day before yesterday actually. And what? Not everyone wants to smash anything they see! No harm in doing it


----------



## Test_subject (May 12, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> View attachment 22084


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 22085


Would you really trust a girl that moved to you first instead of the other way round and started grinding on you without even talking to you. In her 10 years of clubbing her bodycount is like 100 how do I know she doesn't have an STD. I hate the idea of wearing condoms. My other friend wants me to visit prostitutes with him but  not feeling that for the same reason. You guys are just braver then me so you risk it, that's completely fair game, just not m game.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Would you really trust a girl that moved to you first instead of the other way round and started grinding on you without even talking to you. In her 10 years of clubbing her bodycount is like 100 how do I know she doesn't have an STD. I hate the idea of wearing condoms. My other friend wants me to visit prostitutes with him but  not feeling that for the same reason. You guys 0 are just braver then me so you risk it, that's completely fair game, just not m game.


Is 100 a lot? You're probably just gay and not into women at all.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> You're probably just gay and not into women at all.


Then why would I dance with her?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Would you really trust a girl that moved to you first instead of the other way round and started grinding on you without even talking to you. In her 10 years of clubbing her bodycount is like 100 how do I know she doesn't have an STD. I hate the idea of wearing condoms. My other friend wants me to visit prostitutes with him but  not feeling that for the same reason. You guys are just braver then me so you risk it, that's completely fair game, just not m game.


True. She could overpower you and rape your scrawny ass. 

Or you’re bullshitting to deflect from your idiot cycling and continue the attention seeking. ✔️


----------



## Test_subject (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Would you really trust a girl that moved to you first instead of the other way round and started grinding on you without even talking to you. In her 10 years of clubbing her bodycount is like 100 how do I know she doesn't have an STD. I hate the idea of wearing condoms. My other friend wants me to visit prostitutes with him but  not feeling that for the same reason. You guys are just braver then me so you risk it, that's completely fair game, just not m game.


Who said anything about trusting her?

You’re giving her the dick, not your wallet.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Who said anything about trusting her?
> 
> You’re giving her the dick, not your wallet.


She’s taking his dick. And his wallet. 

And also stealing his bullshit story. In reality he didn’t go out. In reality he’s a 35 year old fat dude that ate fried chicken and jerked off like every other nite. The entire story, and all of his stories all bullshit. Guys keep trying to help him. It’s a fucking waste of time.


----------



## Test_subject (May 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> She’s taking his dick. And his wallet.
> 
> And also stealing his bullshit story. In reality he didn’t go out. In reality he’s a 35 year old fat dude that ate fried chicken and jerked off like every other nite. The entire story, and all of his stories all bullshit. Guys keep trying to help him. It’s a fucking waste of time.


100%

He types his comments with Cheeto-dust covered fingers.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> 100%
> 
> He types his comments with Cheeto-dust covered fingers.


It's not like I come here claiming to slay pussy like no tomorrow. I'm 21 and all I've cleaned to do is make out with a few girls and this dance. Pretty pathetic for someone my age. But nonetheless it makes me a troll. Why would any troll choose to be a skinny Indian fucked anyways, when they could be someone else


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> It's not like I come here claiming to slay pussy like no tomorrow. I'm 21 and all I've cleaned to do is make out with a few girls and this dance. Pretty pathetic for someone my age. But nonetheless it makes me a troll. Why would any troll choose to be a skinny Indian fucked anyways, when they could be someone else


Because you’re probably 5 or 6 other someone else’s here too. And being a skinny 21 yr old loser injun gets you the attention that you so desperately crave. 

You’re a weirdo. Just quit the alt accounts and go troll that fly-fishing forum that send0 had to join.


----------



## Test_subject (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Undecanator (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> It's not like I come here claiming to slay pussy like no tomorrow. I'm 21 and all I've cleaned to do is make out with a few girls and this dance. Pretty pathetic for someone my age. But nonetheless it makes me a troll. Why would any troll choose to be a skinny Indian fucked anyways, when they could be someone else


This post just makes you even more suspect


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> This post just makes you even more suspect


No. It doesn't. It just doesn't.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 12, 2022)

^^^^^Hey look he's talking to himself


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> ^^^^^Hey look he's talking to himself


----------



## Undecanator (May 12, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> ^^^^^Hey look he's talking to himself


You got me


----------



## MrRogers (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


>


I think its insane that you're giving advice in the DNP forum to members who don't know you're a troll. Granted, your room temperature IQ is fairly obvious, but you're not the only idiot around here.


----------



## Valdosta (May 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> That's an official warning. One step closer to the 🚪


not fair on that one


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> I think its insane that you're giving advice in the DNP forum to members who don't know you're a troll. Granted, your room temperature IQ is fairly obvious, but you're not the only idiot around here.


I got 4 heavy DNP cycles with an average of 0.75lbs per day losses. I can comment on DNP SOMETIMES


----------



## Undecanator (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I got 4 heavy DNP cycles with an average of 0.75lbs per day losses. I can comment on DNP SOMETIMES


I got into 4 car accidents including vehicular manslaughter while under the influence. Should I teach kids how to drive now?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> I got into 4 car accidents including vehicular manslaughter while under the influence. Should I teach kids how to drive now?


Admittedly, nice analogy. But it doesn't apply to me.


----------



## Undecanator (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Admittedly, nice analogy. But it doesn't apply to me.


Yes, my friend...I’m afraid it does in your case


----------



## Gibsonator (May 14, 2022)

I skipped from page 1 to 5. Sorry OP but dude, you clearly have no time under the weights or know how to eat to get big. 
Those are the most crucial aspects in this game man.
Steroids or not you aren't going to make the gains you want if you haven't gotten those two fundamentals on lock.
Unfortunately, a lot of guys will jump on a cycle and THEN actually start to train hard and eat for their goals and say "I told you so!" Not realizing it was the increase in intensity of their workouts and consistency with their diet that actually put on that muscle/strength.
I know, not what you want to hear but it's the damn truth man.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> I skipped from page 1 to 5. Sorry OP but dude, you clearly have no time under the weights or know how to eat to get big.
> Those are the most crucial aspects in this game man.
> Steroids or not you aren't going to make the gains you want if you haven't gotten those two fundamentals on lock.
> Unfortunately, a lot of guys will jump on a cycle and THEN actually start to train hard and eat for their goals and say "I told you so!" Not realizing it was the increase in intensity of their workouts and consistency with their diet that actually put on that muscle/strength.
> I know, not what you want to hear but it's the damn truth man.


That you for being so kind while still calling me out on my bullshit and making your points! That's a rarity on this forum! No name calling, swearing, insults or bullshit. Well-done.


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> That you for being so kind while still calling me out on my bullshit and making your points! That's a rarity on this forum! No name calling, swearing, insults or bullshit. Well-done.


Let him get to know you better. 😂


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> Let him get to know you better. 😂


You saying it's time to get my troll on?  










Jokinggggggg don't ban me pls


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2022)

you shouldnt comment on dnp cause your a skinny ugly puke that shouldnt ever use dnp ..The only thing your good for is to show future members and anyone that reads your dumb threads to never ever be like you..That is your contribution to this forum


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> you shouldnt comment on dnp cause your a skinny ugly puke that shouldnt ever use dnp ..The only thing your good for is to show future members and anyone that reads your dumb threads to never ever be like you..That is your contribution to this forum


I lost 33lbs


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I lost 33lbs


so fucking what now u weight 135? Bro your a fucking clown


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> so fucking what now u weight 135? Bro your a fucking clown


You're*  

I'm not gonna call you a dumbass bro. Just a clown.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You're*
> 
> I'm not gonna call you a dumbass bro. Just a clown.


u calling me anything is joke and i lol at it..


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You're*
> 
> I'm not gonna call you a dumbass bro. Just a clown.


what do your parents think about your dumbass?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> what do your parents think about your dumbass?


Well I'm finally going to university after a few dropouts from schizophrenia so they're proud of me at the moment.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Well I'm finally going to university after a few dropouts from schizophrenia so they're proud of me at the moment.


i doubt it..they look at u daily and pray u would have been swallowed or ended up a brown stain on your moms sofa


----------



## TODAY (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Well I'm finally going to university after a few dropouts from schizophrenia so they're proud of me at the moment.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

2 week (I think) progress pics. I think you can tell that I've bulked up a bit, and I swear there is a difference, let me know if there is. I put on a slight amount of bodyfat, but I've been eating 3000-3500 cals and working out daily. 

I already have stable blood levels of 250mg test (sustanon) in my system
 I should have listened to Send0 I'm making gains off 250. I'm gonna dial is down to 300mg test. @Send0 now am I listening a little bit? 

Please don't make too much fun of me it's early days in the cycle. I also have muscle memory of that helps


----------



## TODAY (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> 2 week (I think) progress pics. I think you can tell that I've bulked up a bit, and I swear there is a difference, let me know if there is. I put on a slight amount of bodyfat, but I've been eating 3000-3500 cals and working out daily.
> 
> I already have stable blood levels of 250mg test (sustanon) in my system
> I should have listened to Send0 I'm making gains off 250. I'm gonna dial is down to 300mg test. @Send0 now am I listening a little bit?
> ...


You look like you just crawled out of a dumpster.


----------



## Send0 (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> 2 week (I think) progress pics. I think you can tell that I've bulked up a bit, and I swear there is a difference, let me know if there is. I put on a slight amount of bodyfat, but I've been eating 3000-3500 cals and working out daily.
> 
> I already have stable blood levels of 250mg test (sustanon) in my system
> I should have listened to Send0 I'm making gains off 250. I'm gonna dial is down to 300mg test. @Send0 now am I listening a little bit?
> ...


There's no sense in doing 50mg over what you picked for your TRT dose. 

I think you should really be lower for TRT, but if you're going to insist then just dial down to the original 250mg that you put yourself on.

You won't get any more out of 300mg vs 250mg.

To be honest you have so much room to improve, you would probably see the same change with only 100mg/week.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> 2 week (I think) progress pics. I think you can tell that I've bulked up a bit, and I swear there is a difference, let me know if there is. I put on a slight amount of bodyfat, but I've been eating 3000-3500 cals and working out daily.
> 
> I already have stable blood levels of 250mg test (sustanon) in my system
> I should have listened to Send0 I'm making gains off 250. I'm gonna dial is down to 300mg test. @Send0 now am I listening a little bit?
> ...


I can't believe Im gonna say this but you do look slightly better than the first pic although the first pic is blurry. 
Overall, you still look like a little piece of shit.


----------



## Send0 (May 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I can't believe Im gonna say this but you do look slightly better than the first pic although the first pic is blurry.
> Overall, you still look like a little piece of shit.


How slightly? 😂


----------



## lifter6973 (May 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> How slightly? 😂


Possibly in the shoulders? and Im talking nano level


----------



## Send0 (May 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Possibly in the shoulders?


Yeah, I mean if I'm being serious I do see it there also. But we gotta be careful, can't let his ego take hold.

It's a very slight difference in the shoulders. Long road ahead of him.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Yeah, I mean if I'm being serious I do see it there also. But we gotta be careful, can't let his ego take hold.
> 
> It's a very slight difference in the shoulders. Long road ahead of him.


If I bump it down to 250 can I take 25 mg of anadrol for 4 weeks or something


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

And thanks, I could a sworn there was a difference


----------



## TODAY (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> If I bump it down to 250 can I take 25 mg of anadrol for 4 weeks or something


What do the wires think?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> 2 week (I think) progress pics. I think you can tell that I've bulked up a bit, and I swear there is a difference, let me know if there is. I put on a slight amount of bodyfat, but I've been eating 3000-3500 cals and working out daily.
> 
> I already have stable blood levels of 250mg test (sustanon) in my system
> I should have listened to Send0 I'm making gains off 250. I'm gonna dial is down to 300mg test. @Send0 now am I listening a little bit?
> ...



You look like a sex offender


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You look like a sex offender


I'm a bit of a booty grabber, but normally they seem fine with it and let me grope them for it a bit and laugh at my desperation. These days I don't move to women unless the matrix sends them because they've already been told I'm touchy


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

He hasn’t made progress in two weeks. You guys are as crazy as he is. Nobody makes progress in two weeks. BroScience again. This is a long process not two weeks. 🙄

In his pictures his most recent one was just closer. Make his ugly head the same size and he’s still just as scrawny. Only thing he’s got is some fat around his nipple. Good stuff. Sexy stuff. 





He’s holding his arm out wider like the fake lat guys. 




If the troll would just post his training program, you’ll see why he’s never gonna make progress.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He hasn’t made progress in two weeks. You guys are as crazy as he is. Nobody makes progress in two weeks. BroScience again. This is a long process not two weeks. 🙄
> 
> In his pictures his most recent one was just closer. Make his ugly head the same size and he’s still just as scrawny. Only thing he’s got is some fat around his nipple. Good stuff. Sexy stuff.
> 
> ...



He wont do that

Would be too real

He uses being a schizo, to be able to not have to put much effort into backstory and to fill in any gaps.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He hasn’t made progress in two weeks. You guys are as crazy as he is. Nobody makes progress in two weeks. BroScience again. This is a long process not two weeks. 🙄
> 
> In his pictures his most recent one was just closer. Make his ugly head the same size and he’s still just as scrawny. Only thing he’s got is some fat around his nipple. Good stuff. Sexy stuff.
> 
> ...


There is a clear difference lol.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He hasn’t made progress in two weeks. You guys are as crazy as he is. Nobody makes progress in two weeks. BroScience again. This is a long process not two weeks. 🙄
> 
> In his pictures his most recent one was just closer. Make his ugly head the same size and he’s still just as scrawny. Only thing he’s got is some fat around his nipple. Good stuff. Sexy stuff.
> 
> ...


I did post my training split. Check Test/Tren/Deca @ 100/150/250 thread and come back here and comment


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> There is a clear difference lol.


Yes. I see that. 300 mg/week would make an even bigger difference. 

I like the anadrol idea too. That’s smart. Now you get it.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yes. I see that. 300 mg/week would make an even bigger difference.
> 
> I like the anadrol idea too. That’s smart. Now you get it.


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I did post my training split. Check Test/Tren/Deca @ 100/150/250 thread and come back here and comment


Oh yea. My bad. 

Yea. That training split looks really good. Stick with it. Consistency is key. Did you train today? How’d it go?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic


I’m being cereal.

Edit: * serious. Ducking spell check.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> 2 week (I think) progress pics. I think you can tell that I've bulked up a bit, and I swear there is a difference, let me know if there is. I put on a slight amount of bodyfat, but I've been eating 3000-3500 cals and working out daily.
> 
> I already have stable blood levels of 250mg test (sustanon) in my system
> I should have listened to Send0 I'm making gains off 250. I'm gonna dial is down to 300mg test. @Send0 now am I listening a little bit?
> ...


Just a wild guess but your on a no fly list aren't you?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Just a wild guess but your on a no fly list aren't you?



Hes not allowed near schools or petting zoos either


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh yea. My bad.
> 
> Yea. That training split looks really good. Stick with it. Consistency is key. Did you train today? How’d it go?


Well, I did the pushworkout today and madeit all the way through
 Then went swimming and spent some time in the sauna and steam room


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Just a wild guess but your on a no fly list aren't you?


Nope


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Well, I did the pushworkout today and madeit all the way through
> Then went swimming and spent some time in the sauna and steam room


You made it thru. That’s good. But did it go well and you felt the pump? You gotta love this to do well with it.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You made it thru. That’s good. But did it go well and you felt the pump? You gotta love this to do well with it.



Who are you and what dod you do with BBBG


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You made it thru. That’s good. But did it go well and you felt the pump? You gotta love this to do well with it.


Definitely felt the pumps on my chest on cable flies. Delayed onset muscle soreness a tiny bit is actually a good thing because it ltd you know where and how your hitting the muscles. I can feel it nice on the inner, upper pecs where you really want the gains


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

Also do you really reccomend 25mg anadrol?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Definitely felt the pumps on my chest on cable flies. Delayed onset muscle soreness a tiny bit is actually a good thing because it ltd you know where and how your hitting the muscles. I can feel it nice on the inner, upper pecs where you really want the gains


Isn’t that the best. Make sure you eat right after. Post workout stretching is really good to do as well.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Also do you really reccomend 25mg anadrol?


Only as a preworkout on the heavy days


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Only as a preworkout on the heavy days


@Send0 what do ya say


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> @Send0 what do ya say


You need to check with him? Are you going to do that with all of the advice I give you? 

I don’t have to give you any advice. 

Later bud. Figure it out with @Send0


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You need to check with him? Are you going to do that with all of the advice I give you?
> 
> I don’t have to give you any advice.
> 
> Later bud. Figure it out with @Send0


I'm just gathering a second opinion, I probably will run it. You definitely don't have to, and I really appreciate your kindness


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You need to check with him? Are you going to do that with all of the advice I give you?
> 
> I don’t have to give you any advice.
> 
> Later bud. Figure it out with @Send0



How does thay taste?
A nice little slap in the face?
Stings a little doesnt it?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> How does thay taste?
> A nice little slap in the face?
> Stings a little doesnt it?


Stop instigating hes finally being nicer to me, it wasn't a slap in the face.


----------



## Send0 (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> @Send0 what do ya say


I have no input to give, other than you should really just be doing a TRT dose, since you are low T. I don't think you should be taking anything else, and I've stated this several times. My answer isn't going to change.

You should use this time to develop good training and dietary habits, and I don't mean just going to the gym and doing some movements. I mean really learn the science of training. There are loads of free content out there, and if you learn how to listen then we have people here who are also very knowledgeable. Some who have replied within your own log.

I am no expert in training or programming; I have been in the process of trying to ramp up my own knowledge on the subject over the last several months. As such, I listen to others who are much smarter than me on this topic.


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm just gathering a second opinion, I probably will run it. You definitely don't have to, and I really appreciate your kindness


You're just trying to stir up shit. Fukk off.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Stop instigating hes finally being nicer to me, it wasn't a slap in the face.



You ruined that all by yourself


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I have no input to give, other than you should really just be doing a TRT dose, since you are low T. I don't think you should be taking anything else, and I've stated this several times. My answer isn't going to change.
> 
> You should use this time to develop good training and dietary habits, and I don't mean just going to the gym and doing some movements. I mean really learn the science of training. There are loads of free content out there, and if you learn how to listen then we have people here who are also very knowledgeable. Some who have replied within your own log.
> 
> I am no expert in training or programming; I have been in the process of trying to ramp up my own knowledge on the subject over the last several months. As such, I listen to others who are much smarter than me on this topic.


I'll do 250mg a week with a 25mg anadrol a day for 4 weeks. Thanks for your input. This way I'm listening to you and BBBG at the same time too. Taking both advices from different perspectibes


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You ruined that all by yourself


Besides I'm listening to him regardless


----------



## Send0 (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You need to check with him? Are you going to do that with all of the advice I give you?
> 
> I don’t have to give you any advice.
> 
> Later bud. Figure it out with @Send0


I have nothing to tell him that I haven't already. He should stick to TRT, use this time to really learn how to lift, and pay attention to experts on training that we have in this forum.

When it comes to training he should not listen to me unless it is the most basic of shit. I am no expert, and have only recently in the last few months gotten my ass in gear to understand the science behind the training side of things. Instead, for the time being, I shut up and listen to people who are smarter than me on this topic.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I have nothing to tell him that I haven't already. He should stick to TRT, use this time to really learn how to lift, and pay attention to experts on training that we have in this forum.
> 
> When it comes to training he should not listen to me unless it is the most basic of shit. I am no expert, and have only recently in the last few months gotten my ass in gear to understand the science behind the training side of things. Instead, for the time being, I shut up and listen to people who are smarter than me on this topic.


I'm gonna spend more time in the diet and training section
 Lots of gold there, can't believe I've never been there before


----------



## GSgator (May 14, 2022)

Intel why don’t you post your workouts and what you ate instead of posting your AAS plan.

Go start a thread post your daily workout routine  and what you ate and completely  leave out what your taking and don’t ask what you should be taking . Maybe after a few months of seeing some progress in your diet and training then I may be willing to give you some pointer but you need to prove your willing to put in the work first .

Also while your doing this keep a low profile just keep your forum activity in your workout diet thread only.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Intel why don’t you post your workouts and what you ate instead of posting your AAS plan.
> 
> Go start a thread post your daily workout routine  and what you ate and completely  leave out what your taking and don’t ask what you should be taking . Maybe after a few months of seeing some progress in your diet and training then I may be willing to give you some pointer but you need to prove your willing to put in the work first .
> 
> Also while your doing this keep a low profile just keep your activity in your workout diet thread only.


I posted my split on the Test/Tren/Deca @ 100/150/250 thread


----------



## GSgator (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I posted my split on the Test/Tren/Deca @ 100/150/250 thread




No you need to go start a brand new one that one is fucked . I don’t care what you wanna run and what you are running I need to see current active work getting put in daily on both your diet and training .


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

GSgator said:


> No you need to go start a brand new one that one is fucked . I don’t care what you wanna run and what you are running I need to see current active work getting put in daily on both your diet and training .


I'll work on it. Diet is a bit of a sticky one, I live in a supported accomodations place cos I got schizo where they cook meals and Its something new everyday.i also don't have a kitchen, so I'll be using a lot of weight gainer blends


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'll do 250mg a week with a 25mg anadrol a day for 4 weeks. Thanks for your input. This way I'm listening to you and BBBG at the same time too. Taking both advices from different perspectibes


You do what you want. 

Look at me. You’re not listening at all to what I said. 

25 mg anadrol as preworkout on heavy days only. 

That’s what I said. And this is the last thing I’m going to say to you. You don’t listen. And you really don’t appreciate when someone is trying to help you. 

I gave you a chance and you fucked it up. I’m really disappointed in you.


----------



## GSgator (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'll work on it. Diet is a bit of a sticky one, I live in a supported accomodations place cos I got schizo where they cook meals and Its something new everyday.i also don't have a kitchen, so I'll be using a lot of weight gainer blends


If you can’t figure out diet then it’s all a waste of time. I highly recommend you think outside  of the box and you figure out how you’re gonna get in your meals and meet your macro needs


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You do what you want.
> 
> Look at me. You’re not listening at all to what I said.
> 
> ...


Okay only on heavy workout days I forgot about that bit. Thanks. I'll shut up now.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Okay only on heavy workout days I forgot about that bit. Thanks. I'll shut up now.



No you wont


----------



## GSgator (May 14, 2022)

Here’s a little advice Intel bag this thread STFU  put your money where your mouth is and go make shit happen . Go  start a new thread and keep us all current with what the fuck you’re doing in regards of daily training and your diet and leave out all your AAS use you will get zero respect  here in that department. Don’t post in other threads till you prove your not just blowing smoke up everyone asses and being a troll I’m out.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Okay only on heavy workout days I forgot about that bit. Thanks. I'll shut up now.


Too late for me. I tried to help and you fucked up. I told you in the earlier post that nobody is obligated to help you. 

You’re on your own again. All you had to do was 1) listen and 2) show some appreciation. You just take take take and twist. I am not going for that. You’re very disappointing.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Too late for me. I tried to help and you fucked up. I told you in the earlier post that nobody is obligated to help you.
> 
> You’re on your own again. All you had to do was 1) listen and 2) show some appreciation. You just take take take and twist. I am not going for that. You’re very disappointing.


Okay fine, it was good while it lasted and I really appreciate it. Will do better the next chance I get with someone else if I get one. I hope we can be civil at least. Will take 25mg anadrol Pre workout. I train as hard as I can everyworkout, does that mean I take it everyday. And how long do I take it before my workout. I understand if you don't wanna answer.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Too late for me. I tried to help and you fucked up. I told you in the earlier post that nobody is obligated to help you.
> 
> You’re on your own again. All you had to do was 1) listen and 2) show some appreciation. You just take take take and twist. I am not going for that. You’re very disappointing.



You know hes a troll who doesnt have any mental health problems
But does so for the laughs
Hes the worst kind of person.

When people say youre an asshole, i guess they skip reading you trying to help someone, JUST IN CASE you are wrong and their problems are real


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

intel how much weight did you gain bro?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

presser said:


> intel how much weight did you gain bro?


Here we go. 🙄


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You know hes a troll who doesnt have any mental health problems
> But does so for the laughs
> Hes the worst kind of person.
> 
> When people say youre an asshole, i guess they skip reading you trying to help someone, JUST IN CASE you are wrong and their problems are real


looks like he gained weight but got soffer from his previous picture i saw.... is he getting in the right amount  of protein?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You know hes a troll who doesnt have any mental health problems
> But does so for the laughs
> Hes the worst kind of person.
> 
> When people say youre an asshole, i guess they skip reading you trying to help someone, JUST IN CASE you are wrong and their problems are real


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

presser said:


> intel how much weight did you gain bro?


Weight stayed the same. 82kgs


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Weight stayed the same. 82kgs


looks like you got softer. have you been traing hard? making sure you are using some progressive overload? are you getting in enough protein in the diet? my honest opinon is you got fatter....you were very lean before. i am not trying to pick on your physique but tryin to fiqure out why you are now the same weight but look softer aka no abs now


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Weight stayed the same. 82kgs


i know you said the meds can make you fatter.... but all i can say is the weight should move up if you gaining some muscle mass.


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Here we go. 🙄


l


presser said:


> i know you said the meds can make you fatter.... but all i can say is the weight should move up if you gaining some muscle mass.





Intel.imperitive said:


> Weight stayed the same. 82kgs


more testosterone might not help this becasue something else is off.... stay on a normal does of trt....u should gains muscle just fine on that amount...... continue to train hard and get the protein in in sold food... no shakes and shit...


----------



## GSgator (May 14, 2022)

presser said:


> looks like you got softer. have you been traing hard? making sure you are using some progressive overload? are you getting in enough protein in the diet? my honest opinon is you got fatter....you were very lean before. i am not trying to pick on your physique but tryin to fiqure out why you are now the same weight but look softer aka no abs now


This is why I recommended he starts a brand new thread with diet and training. I’m literally getting dizzy from all the circling around fuck all this talk . This grab assing isn’t getting anything done Intel have you worked out yet have you gotten a meal in yet today?????  Intel post todays workout and everything you have eaten you want help it’s time to step the fuck up let’s see it.


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

no reason bro to put up your medical history brother..... just continue to train hard bro...and continue to eat good... stay away from the drugs till you figure out how to grow first with out the use of these... you can do damage with abuse of these things.


----------



## Brum (May 14, 2022)

presser said:


> looks like you got softer. have you been traing hard? making sure you are using some progressive overload? are you getting in enough protein in the diet? my honest opinon is you got fatter....you were very lean before. i am not trying to pick on your physique but tryin to fiqure out why you are now the same weight but look softer aka no abs now


Because he doesnt actually lift any weights, he doesnt diet either.
He takes DNP to lose weight and takes steroids thinking because DNP was a quick fix that steroids without putting in any effort will make him some sort of asthetic god.
Hes a drug abuser not a weight lifter or even gym enthusiast, he just likes the apeal of a healthy body but does fuck all to try and get one.
Its as basic and simple as that.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

presser said:


> no reason bro to put up your medical history brother..... just continue to train hard bro...and continue to eat good... stay away from the drugs till you figure out how to grow first with out the use of these... you can do damage with abuse of these things.


Thanks brother, you're an actual friend. It was no details in terms of address ect. Should be fine. I'm just tired of being a troll. My case might get dropped because of this


----------



## RiR0 (May 14, 2022)

presser said:


> looks like you got softer. have you been traing hard? making sure you are using some progressive overload? are you getting in enough protein in the diet? my honest opinon is you got fatter....you were very lean before. i am not trying to pick on your physique but tryin to fiqure out why you are now the same weight but look softer aka no abs now


He was lean because he was abusing dnp.
He got skinny fat because he’s off dnp and doesn’t have slightest clue how to diet or train or the discipline.


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Weight stayed the same. 82kgs


i thing you are not training right bro.... i dont know what it is but you got to get some help in that gym from a personal trainer tha that looks the part and knows how to train  and teach you... that will be the biggest drug of all you can buy and is worth instead of spending money on testosterone


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He was lean because he was abusing dnp.
> He got skinny fat because he’s off dnp and doesn’t have slightest clue how to diet or train or the discipline.


i think you are 100% right... i was thinking the same thing... he should spend money on a real trainer instead of spend 100's of dollars on test and what not.... it will be 1000x more worth it for him.... both diet and train... he needs to get aleast a good base


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

intel i mean that with all due respect to you bro


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 14, 2022)

presser said:


> intel i mean that with all due respect to you bro


It's honestly my medication


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> It's honestly my medicationoo


i think you are correct bro but you need that for you mind to stay balanced so you cant do nothing about that, but you have to eat the right amount of calories and your training has to be done right even if  you get a little fatter...  just keep your test levels normal for now.... if you dont know why the car is not running right would you take it on a long trip far away??? NO... you wouldnt... so you have to first figure you training and diet out. get a good trainer a bodybuilder guy that can guide you.... and listen to him and let him show you how to lift properly.. and eat right.. that is my honest opinion my brother


----------



## RiR0 (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> It's honestly my medication


No it’s honestly not. You don’t know how to diet or train
It’s like fat people blaming their obesity on genetics or medication


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

presser said:


> i think you are 100% right... i was thinking the same thing... he should spend money on a real trainer instead of spend 100's of dollars on test and what not.... it will be 1000x more worth it for him.... both diet and train... he needs to get aleast a good base



Are you speaking from experience or parroting what you’ve seen other guys say?

Geezus. This entire forum fucking sucks because everyone is coddling this fucking one guy. Fuck em. Just ignore him. He’s irrelevant. I fell for it @csgator @Send0. And many many more. 

Imagine the poor trainer that would have to work with this fucker. I would kill myself.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No it’s honestly not. You don’t know how to diet or train.


And he’s an asshole


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> It's honestly my medication


brother if RIRO was to tell you how to eat and train.... listen to him without playing with drugs....  they would help if you are willing to do as they say man..


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you speaking from experience or parroting what you’ve seen other guys say?
> 
> Geezus. This entire forum fucking sucks because everyone is coddling this fucking one guy. Fuck em. Just ignore him. He’s irrelevant. I fell for it @csgator @Send0. And many many more.
> 
> Imagine the poor trainer that would have to work with this fucker. I would kill myself.


i know because my brother is bi polar


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you speaking from experience or parroting what you’ve seen other guys say?
> 
> Geezus. This entire forum fucking sucks because everyone is coddling this fucking one guy. Fuck em. Just ignore him. He’s irrelevant. I fell for it @csgator @Send0. And many many more.
> 
> Imagine the poor trainer that would have to work with this fucker. I would kill myself.


some meds can cause weight and fat gain... as well so it a tought thing to get around... he has not gaine any weight at all and yet he is training and looks softer. something is missing.... food, training , something.. its not drugs that is for sure


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> And he’s an asshole





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> And he’s an asshole


my point also to intel is drugs will not fix this if he doesnt know how to train or diet... his weight is not moving and yet hes fatter


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you speaking from experience or parroting what you’ve seen other guys say?
> 
> Geezus. This entire forum fucking sucks because everyone is coddling this fucking one guy. Fuck em. Just ignore him. He’s irrelevant. I fell for it @csgator @Send0. And many many more.
> 
> Imagine the poor trainer that would have to work with this fucker. I would kill myself.


i understand you guys tried to tell him how to do things in the past but he wants to resort to drugs to fix something that is boken yet... he need to hire a personal good trainer with that money is all im saying... i understand you point too brother


----------



## GSgator (May 14, 2022)

presser said:


> i understand you guys tried to tell him how to do things in the past but he wants to resort to drugs to fix something that is boken yet... he need to hire a personal good trainer with that money is all im saying... i understand you point too brother


This conversation has gone around  54 times already in a full circle  just today and you are the 998 person to literally repeat the same old words to this guy. Until he can post current  real time information on what we all have asked him to do numerous times he is jerking everyone around and should see himself out.


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Thanks brother, you're an actual friend. It was no details in terms of address ect. Should be fine. I'm just tired of being a troll. My case might get dropped because of this


intel one more thing... instead of thinking like the bodybuilder may training 4x per week like a powerlifter and learning the big movements and getting stronger also might help. you are doing a PPL thing twice a weeK? might be too much for you... instead try a powerlifting progream like a 5/3/1 or something like that.. getting you lifts up is more motivating and you will work harder as well with the big lifts... but again if you think you dont know how to lift that is ok... hire a trainer there to show you now first.... good luck my friend


----------



## presser (May 14, 2022)

GSgator said:


> This conversation has gone around  54 times already in a full circle  just today and you are the 998 person to literally repeat the same old words to this guy. Until he can post current  real time information on what we all have asked him to do numerous times he is jerking everyone around and should see himself out.


i hear ya man totally understand


----------



## DLTBB (May 16, 2022)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/threads/new-cycle-250-test-25mg-anadrol-pre-workout.364407/


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/threads/new-cycle-250-test-25mg-anadrol-pre-workout.364407/


Damn shut the fuck down. This really isn’t a big community somebody on this site is on that site or knows someone on another site. 
I tired to keep my original username from my very first forum. I guess the plus side of the internet is if someone isn’t a stand up  person they can just change identity’s  and start all
over again with zero worries. I wish there was more accountability maybe a user ID maybe like linked to your Lic and the age restriction is 16. That might help resolve the trolls and the keyboard warriors. Also keep young kids off those toxic social media sites. One could always  get a second identify but it would keep most of these fucking shit talking asshole in check .


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/threads/new-cycle-250-test-25mg-anadrol-pre-workout.364407/


Well, the more the merrier I guess dude. Thanks for not being mean in your posts. I really appreciate that, I have to understand that on the offset you really believe I'm a troll, you've been very patient and understanding.


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Well, the more the merrier I guess dude. Thanks for not being mean in your posts. I really appreciate that, I have to understand that on the offset you really believe I'm a troll, you've been very patient and understanding.


Intel why don’t you just ditch this username go get a new email addy and just register as a new member and leave all this drama behind.  Take advantage of this option.


----------



## RiR0 (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Intel why don’t you just ditch this username go get a new email addy and just register as a new member and leave all this drama behind.  Take advantage of this option.


He could change names 100x and he will always end up a useless piece of shit


----------



## lifter6973 (May 16, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/threads/new-cycle-250-test-25mg-anadrol-pre-workout.364407/


fucking pathetic little cunt


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

On UKM moderators just decide that it's trolling to call me a troll without proof and delete the troll posts. Innocent before proven guilty is only fair, ban a troll straight away if it can be proven.


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> On UKM moderators just decide that it's trolling to call me a troll without proof and delete the troll posts. Innocent before proven guilty is only fair, ban a troll straight away if it can be proven.


Then go there.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Then go there.


Oh GAWD PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Then go there.


So you don't even think it's slightly trolling to make 10,000 posts about someone being a troll without any proof. Despite pictures, criminal record logs, psychiatric reports and more?
If a troll posts twice in a thread and a gang of members make 10,000 posts flaming him it's a bit trolly innit. And 90% of people that get called trolls are newbies and mentally ill indivudlas. People who need the most help.


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> So you don't even think it's slightly trolling to make 10,000 posts about someone being a troll without any proof. Despite pictures, criminal record logs, psychiatric reports and more?
> If a troll posts twice in a thread and a gang of members make 10,000 posts flaming him it's a bit trolly innit. And 90% of people that get called trolls are newbies and mentally ill indivudlas. People who need the most help.


What I think is that if someone who is the genesis of all the bullshit just disappeared, things would be so much better.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> So you don't even think it's slightly trolling to make 10,000 posts about someone being a troll without any proof. Despite pictures, criminal record logs, psychiatric reports and more?
> If a troll posts twice in a thread and a gang of members make 10,000 posts flaming him it's a bit* trolly innit.* And 90% of people that get called trolls are newbies and mentally ill indivudlas. People who need the most help.


Look here you little puke, there is no way you are 145, learn to spell. Also, where is your proof for the 90% ignorant statement?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> So you don't even think it's slightly trolling to make 10,000 posts about someone being a troll without any proof. Despite pictures, criminal record logs, psychiatric reports and more?
> If a troll posts twice in a thread and a gang of members make 10,000 posts flaming him it's a bit trolly innit. And 90% of people that get called trolls are newbies and mentally ill indivudlas. People who need the most help.


Eat dicks. You fucking retard. 

I’m creating 5 troll accounts tonight. Let’s all fucking play.


----------



## TomJ (May 16, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> i doubt it..they look at u daily and pray u would have been swallowed or ended up a brown stain on your moms sofa


He's a rape baby, his mom got pregnant with him as a product of rape. 

The most enjoyable part for her from that point on was the actual rape. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> What I think is that if someone who is the genesis of all the bullshit just disappeared, things would be so much better.


Alright mate fair enough, but that's like saying let's throw 1 innocent man in jail to get 1 guilty in. It's easier isn't it? But in reality we have to let them both go


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

TomJ said:


> He's a rape baby, his mom got pregnant with him as a product of rape.
> 
> The most enjoyable part for her from that point on was the actual rape.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


You believe that?

C’mon. This guy is laughing his ass off.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

TomJ said:


> He's a rape baby, his mom got pregnant with him as a product of rape.
> 
> The most enjoyable part for her from that point on was the actual rape.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Have some respect for rape victims.


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Alright mate fair enough, but that's like saying let's throw 1 innocent man in jail to get 1 guilty in. It's easier isn't it? But in reality we have to let them both go


Or is it like saying... I'd sacrifice 1 dog to save an entire village. 🤔🐶👋


----------



## TomJ (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Have some respect for rape victims.


The rapist was a victim too, he has to live knowing he sired you

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Orcus it like saying... I'd sacrifice 1 dog to save a village.


Even if that dog is innocent, and that village doesn't need to kill him? Because that's the correct analogy. Would you stop a village torturing a dog because it was retarded? Because they don't have to respond the way they do.


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

Was the rape story something yousaid . I’m just getting little parts and pieces


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Was the rape story something yousaid . I’m just getting little parts and pieces


I gave you the cliff notes


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Even if that dog is innocent, and that village doesn't need to kill him? Because that's the correct analogy. Would you stop a village torturing a dog because it was retarded? Because they don't have to respond the way they do.


The dog is not innocent, it's a little asshole chihuahua that needs to be kicked.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> The dog is not innocent, it's a little asshole chihuahua that needs to be kicked.


More than just kicked


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> The dog is not innocent, it's a little asshole chihuahua that needs to be kicked.


So you think I'm so heinous for being mentally ill and autistic that I deserve to be mocked because my mom was raped. As retarded as I am, you don't see that as going too far? I gave some advice on a bodybuilding forum, was tone deaf despite best intentions, and "trolled" a little bit and I deserve that?


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

Intel im curious do you find safety here or are you full of shit why and how did you just tell strangers that story


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Intel im curious do you find safety here or are you full of shit why and how did you just tell strangers that story


He makes it all up as he goes along.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Intel im curious do you find safety here or are you full of shit why and how did you just tell strangers that story


I don't know, was kinda retarded but I didn't think I would get mocked for that. I just thought people would understand why I have psychopathic tendancies


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

What does your shrink say about sharing this
type of Info is this common practice for you?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> What does your shrink say about sharing this
> type of Info is this common practice for you?


My psychiatrist knows because it pops up in the reports a lot. It's not common practise for me, but I did in here like an idiot.


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

I’m starting to lean towards BBBG theory im
still on the fence tho if you are real.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I’m starting to lean towards BBBG theory im
> still on the fence tho if you are real.


🤷‍♂️ I give up. 

Believe in intel

The tooth fairy and Santa are real too. 

And Joe Biden is the most popular president of all time. 🤣


----------



## RiR0 (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> On UKM moderators just decide that it's trolling to call me a troll without proof and delete the troll posts. Innocent before proven guilty is only fair, ban a troll straight away if it can be proven.


You’ve already proven you’re a troll. I stand bu the fact that you’re a useless piece of shit in real life as well


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

If you thought it was retarded why haven’t you just taken option 2 and got a new account and start from scratch it’s that easy but you choose to stay with your tarnished name why?


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🤷‍♂️ I give up.
> 
> Believe in intel
> 
> ...


I picked all there brains now it’s intel’s time


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I picked all there brains now it’s intel’s time


* their 🙄


----------



## TODAY (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> So you think I'm so heinous for being mentally ill and autistic that I deserve to be mocked because my mom was raped. As retarded as I am, you don't see that as going too far? I gave some advice on a bodybuilding forum, was tone deaf despite best intentions, and "trolled" a little bit and I deserve that?


Stop blaming your shitty, cancerous behavior on mental health issues, you narcissistic piece of fucking garbage.


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

We are going to get to the bottom of this and truly see who is behind that screen lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Stop blaming your shitty, cancerous behavior on mental health issues, you narcissistic piece of fucking garbage.


He’s. Fake. Stop. Being. Dumb.


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I don't know, was kinda retarded but I didn't think I would get mocked for that. I just thought people would understand why I have psychopathic tendancies


My patience with you is growing incredibly thin, and that's a very hard thing to do. 

I'll refer back to this part of the rules, "...please use some common sense. The forum is here for the purpose of promoting education of Bodybuilding, nutrition, training and anabolic steroids and their use in weight training."

If you don't start keeping the vast majority of your posts related to the topics above, well you might just find yourself at UK Muscle more often. 

And if you continue to post obviously harmful or otherwise incendiary remarks, again, UK Muscle is there with open arms.


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2022)

By the way @Intel.imperitive ....


----------



## TODAY (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> My patience with you is growing incredibly thin, and that's a very hard thing to do.
> 
> I'll refer back to this part of the rules, "...please use some common sense. The forum is here for the purpose of promoting education of Bodybuilding, nutrition, training and anabolic steroids and their use in weight training."
> 
> ...


LOL.

He clearly knows that these stern warnings are entirely toothless, dude.


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> LOL.
> 
> He clearly knows that these stern warnings are entirely toothless, dude.


Not anymore they're not.


----------



## TODAY (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Not anymore they're not.


Oh?

So he's banned, then?


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He’s. Fake. Stop. Being. Dumb.


Your right he never answered the question


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oh?
> 
> So he's banned, then?


Please please please please


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> By the way @Intel.imperitive ....
> 
> View attachment 22337


Understood.


----------



## TODAY (May 16, 2022)

LOL.


What a fucking joke.


----------



## Undecanator (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Understood.


Shut up


----------



## Undecanator (May 16, 2022)

Is your test even real or underdosed ? Because  you’re acting like a bitch right now


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

Yay!!!! Say goodbye Intel! 

🤣🤣🤣✔️


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

Holy fuck the entertainment  there’s some unique individuals in this world.


----------



## Undecanator (May 16, 2022)

Wait a second...I can’t tag him


----------



## RiR0 (May 16, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Wait a second...I can’t tag him
> 
> View attachment 22341
> 
> ...


That’s actually quite impressive


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Wait a second...I can’t tag him
> 
> View attachment 22341
> 
> ...


I still can't figure out how to post 1 gif, this fukker is throwing handfuls at us!!!


----------



## rawdeal (May 17, 2022)

Hope everyone here can grasp the concept of the roles board Owners and board Moderators play on any board ... and how the two can often be more constant vs. sometimes more distant, and often a little out of step.

Looks like CJ is doing what the best of any Mods could be expected to do in the interests of this board at this moment in time.


----------



## spartanblood1 (May 24, 2022)

Bro I read the whole thread from page 1 ! Watta fkn laugh i think i stopped breathing at one point


----------



## Dex (May 24, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> On UKM moderators just decide that it's trolling to call me a troll without proof and delete the troll posts. Innocent before proven guilty is only fair, ban a troll straight away if it can be proven.


But all of your countless troll posts on here are proof, right? I hope you didn't piss off Riro or BBBG enough to direct TURBS to these posts. 

As far as doing gear, stick to TRT dosing. True TRT dosing can even put you at the high end of normal. You can still gain a lot with normal test levels. If you are 6ft tall, you should be able to get up to 90kg and be lean with proper diet and training. 

With your mental health issues, it is better to stay at a level dose (TRT). If you are unstable mentally prior to gear, it will be worse when adding multiple different drugs. It doesn't give everyone "roid rage" but it can amplify issues of anger and impulse control. I have heard that Tren can make the normal man thoughts of aggression. However, the normal man won't act on these thoughts, but you probably will. Therefore, please stay away from Tren.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> I still can't figure out how to post 1 gif, this fukker is throwing handfuls at us!!!



Download .gif file to your device.
Click Attach files button below the reply box.
Choose file.
Click Insert.
Click Full image.

Yeah buddy!


​


----------



## CJ (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Test_subject (May 24, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Download .gif file to your device.
> Click Attach files button below the reply box.
> Choose file.
> Click Insert.
> ...


You can also do it from a url by using the img tag in BB code.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jun 6, 2022)

Week 4-5 this is? 

Pic 1 is since the beginning 
Pic 2 is 2 weeks ago 
Pic 3 is yesterday

Is there any difference between Pic 2 and pic 3? I think I see the tiniest difference. 

Can you guys comment on wether or not I have Gyno?


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Week 4-5 this is?
> 
> Pic 1 is since the beginning
> Pic 2 is 2 weeks ago
> ...


Um Sucking in your gut on pic 3 doesn't equate to progress. Yes you have gyno.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Week 4-5 this is?
> 
> Pic 1 is since the beginning
> Pic 2 is 2 weeks ago
> ...


You’ve literally just gotten skinny fatter and now have bad gyno


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jun 6, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Um Sucking in your gut on pic 3 doesn't equate to progress. Yes you have gyno.


No but they're all sucking in my gut, so surely if there's a difference it still counts. I noticed I'm also slimmer when not sucking in


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jun 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’ve literally just gotten skinny fatter and now have bad gyno


Will get some Nolvadex. thanks.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> No but they're all sucking in my gut, so surely if there's a difference it still counts. I noticed I'm also slimmer when not sucking in


You looked better as a skeleton on DNP. You should abuse DNP for a long time.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Week 4-5 this is?
> 
> Pic 1 is since the beginning
> Pic 2 is 2 weeks ago
> ...


It would appear that the entirety of your torso is now made of gyno


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> No but they're all sucking in my gut, so surely if there's a difference it still counts. I noticed I'm also slimmer when not sucking in


Look at your shoulder positions in all 3 photos, they tell a story!. Drop the drugs and learn how to train!


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Will get some Nolvadex. thanks.


You’re a fucking moron. 
You’ve grown literal breasts nolva will not fix that


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Week 4-5 this is?
> 
> Pic 1 is since the beginning
> Pic 2 is 2 weeks ago
> ...


You’re a fucking mess. Total moron fucked yourself up. 

You got a pair of A cups. 🤣🤣🤣

Bump the test up to 750 and let’s see those jugs in 5 weeks. 

This is Tranfuckingtastic!!!!!


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re a fucking mess. Total moron fucked yourself up.
> 
> You got a pair of A cups. 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> ...


@GymRat79 would be so proud!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

@Intel.imperitive when you fondle your own titties, I want you to think about how many of us told you that you didn’t need steroids and you didn’t have a clue what you were doing. 

You didn’t listen and now you can suffer the embarrassment. You fucked yourself up. That’s a hell of a lesson to learn. 

You better drop that shit once and for all. Don’t do another shot. You’re the reason why they don’t let us buy stuff legally. We pass laws to protect the retarded.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2022)

i just might tittie fuck you


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 6, 2022)

Don’t listen to these other fools. They’re just trying to rob you of your gains.

You need to up the test to 1.5g and take 500mg of anadrol because gyno is the only way that you’re going to make your chest grow.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Don’t listen to these other fools. They’re just trying to rob you of your gains.
> 
> You need to up the test to 1.5g and take 500mg of anadrol.


Live the Juicy As Fuck life👍


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Live the Juicy As Fuck life👍


@JuiceTrain


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Live the Juicy As Fuck life👍


Juicey AF, Bangarangs all day, smashing 10s.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Juicey AF, Bangarangs all day, smashing 10s.


didnt he say he was a thug too? So thug life, juicey AF life, oh and matrix life


----------



## TODAY (Jun 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Don’t listen to these other fools. They’re just trying to rob you of your gains.
> 
> You need to up the test to 1.5g and take 500mg of anadrol.


At least he'd be able to join a traveling circus afterwards.

"BEHOLD, THE TWISTED WONDER OF HABIB, THE WORLD'S ONLY SENTIENT MASS OF BREAST TISSUE"


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Week 4-5 this is?
> 
> Pic 1 is since the beginning
> Pic 2 is 2 weeks ago
> ...


Holy shit you're a creepy looking mother fucker on top of posting like one... How many windows have you peered in?


----------



## TODAY (Jun 6, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Holy shit you're a creepy looking mother fucker on top of posting like one... How many windows have you peered in?
> 
> 
> View attachment 23266


Oh my god


----------



## TODAY (Jun 6, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Holy shit you're a creepy looking mother fucker on top of posting like one... How many windows have you peered in?
> 
> 
> View attachment 23266


This is my new favorite thing ever


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 6, 2022)

Are we sure that this isn't some 17 year old Muslim kid that someone has locked in their bathroom? Running experiments on him like a lab rat? I mean who would do this to themselves? Tell your captors to give you a razor, shaving cream and a 10# dumbbell, something you can probably lift.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Why would anyone vote to not an oral? 
Let’s him run this train off the fucking tracks. 
Add 100mg dbol, 700 tren, 500 ment, and 30iu insulin with every meal


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> This is my new favorite thing ever


Its probably his too


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Why would anyone vote to not an oral?
> Let’s him run this train off the fucking tracks.
> Add 100mg dbol, 700 tren, 500 ment, and 30iu insulin with every meal


Fuck why stop at just 1 oral? Take them all! More has to be better right?


----------



## TODAY (Jun 6, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Its probably his too


Make more


I beg of you


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 6, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Holy shit you're a creepy looking mother fucker on top of posting like one... How many windows have you peered in?
> 
> 
> View attachment 23266



😭😭😭😭


----------



## Yano (Jun 6, 2022)

Soon he's gonna be running over 1g ,, cruising on 500 .... Delusional and sad. As far as I know of out of all the folks in bodybuilding there's only one genetic outlier mutant fuck that could possibly pull that off for any length of time and survive ,,, and your name sure aint Milos Sarcev


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Yano said:


> Soon he's gonna be running over 1g ,, cruising on 500 .... Delusional and sad. As far as I know of out of all the folks in bodybuilding there's only one genetic outlier mutant fuck that could possibly pull that off for any length of time and survive ,,, and your name sure aint Milos Sarcev
> 
> View attachment 23267


Hey, it could be my name for less than $300 and some paper work at the court house. 🤔


----------



## Yano (Jun 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Hey, it could be my name for less than $300 and some paper work at the court house. 🤔


make it Jr. to get the inhertance ,, or Mrs and get him for a divorce settlement


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 6, 2022)

Yano said:


> make it Jr. to get the inhertance ,, or Mrs and get him for a divorce settlement


If he choses Mrs. he can follow @Intel.imperitive  juicing protocol and grow boobies and make it believable!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Holy shit you're a creepy looking mother fucker on top of posting like one... How many windows have you peered in?
> 
> 
> View attachment 23266






This is great! Seriously, where the fuck have you been all my life? Welcome to the UGBB! Good to have you here!!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 6, 2022)

Sweet gainzzz bro.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> Sweet gainzzz bro.


It’s all about them titteeeezzzzzzz now.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You aren’t even a beginner. You need a cycle of fucking chicken at 1lb a day.
> 
> You’re the kind of guy who puts $10000 worth of tacky upgrades into an ‘89 Accord.



And decal stickers 😄😄


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Make more
> 
> 
> I beg of you


last one..I feel like I have to burn my computer now from clicking on his picture


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 23270
> 
> 
> This is great! Seriously, where the fuck have you been all my life? Welcome to the UGBB! Good to have you here!!!!


lol..Just been lurking and reading..Ill make an intro post


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 6, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Holy shit you're a creepy looking mother fucker on top of posting like one... How many windows have you peered in?
> 
> 
> View attachment 23266



You're my new favorite person


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> lol..Just been lurking and reading..Ill make an intro post


Great work I see a bright future for u here at ug


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jun 6, 2022)

Since SOMEONE wanted to see me in my "prime". Will get back there soon


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Since SOMEONE wanted to see me in my "prime". Will get back there soon


You are actually kind of lean there to be fair.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jun 6, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> You are actually kind of lean there to be fair.


It was all the highschool girls wanted dude


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> It was all the highschool girls wanted dude



Is that why you're still a virgin?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> It was all the highschool girls wanted dude



No! Slipping them a roofie doesn't count.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> No! Slipping them a roofie doesn't count.



The old Roofie Colada
A classic for rapey looking fuckers like Intel


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Is that why you're still a virgin?



With the fence and cows I have been off. I will check back to see when he is banned again lol.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jun 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Is that why you're still a virgin?


I've had loads of opportunities for sex, just turned them down because they were ugly, too big of a hoe, dating my friends, were Muslim girls ect ect. I'm not in any rush.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> With the fence and cows I have been off. I will check back to see when he is banned again lol.



Yeaj, things have been nice here without Intel and Presser.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jun 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeaj, things have been nice here without Intel and Presser.


Did presser get banned? For what?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Did presser get banned? For what?



Fuck off


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeaj, things have been nice here without Intel and Presser.



For the first time in while without the 3 of them the chat was clear. No page after page of animal and presser with Intel spewing diarrhea


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> For the first time in while without the 3 of them the chat was clear. No page after page of animal and presser with Intel spewing diarrhea



Animal is gone too?
I blocked him like 3 days after he signed up for the UG
Worthless twat


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Animal is gone too?
> I blocked him like 3 days after he signed up for the UG
> Worthless twat



Maybe I just have him on ignore?  I can't keep track of this shit


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Maybe I just have him on ignore?  I can't keep track of this shit


Truth
Animal is too stupid and useless to even mess with.
Hes like insulting livestock
A quick giggle, then you realize they csnt understsnd you ans you begin to question yourself


----------



## TomJ (Jun 6, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Holy shit you're a creepy looking mother fucker on top of posting like one... How many windows have you peered in?
> 
> 
> View attachment 23266


fuck can we get this guy promoted to yellow now? IDGAF what his knowledge or experience is, he can stay.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> You are actually kind of lean there to be fair.


He abused dnp. He doesn’t actually understand how to train or diet


----------



## TomJ (Jun 6, 2022)

https://imgur.com/cTFZXWy


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 6, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Holy shit you're a creepy looking mother fucker on top of posting like one... How many windows have you peered in?
> 
> 
> View attachment 23266


🤣 Shiiiittt that killed me. Welcome aboard my friend.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> 🤣 Shiiiittt that killed me. Welcome aboard my friend.



Im still laughing at this Tbh


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jun 7, 2022)

I think the secondary Gyno from anadrol might be the culprit, or my anti-psychotics are messing with my estro conversion


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I think the secondary Gyno from anadrol might be the culprit, or my anti-psychotics are messing with my estro conversion


Nobody cares
Nobody wants you here


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 7, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I think the secondary Gyno from anadrol might be the culprit, or my anti-psychotics are messing with my estro conversion


it probably has a lot more to do with you being a retarded twat.


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 7, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I think the secondary Gyno from anadrol might be the culprit, or my anti-psychotics are messing with my estro conversion


Congratulations man. Your currently are -1000 reaction score. Do you have any idea how hard that is to do? Anywho here is your trophie. 🏆


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 7, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I've had loads of opportunities for sex, just turned them down because they were ugly, too big of a hoe, dating my friends, were Muslim girls ect ect. I'm not in any rush.


And because they humiliated you and your Erectile Dysfunction.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 7, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> it probably has a lot more to do with you being a retarded twat.


I still say he’s just hardcore trolling…nobody is this dumb…I mean fucking nobody!


----------



## spartanblood1 (Jun 7, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Since SOMEONE wanted to see me in my "prime". Will get back there soon


Hey Your looking good... for a virgin


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 7, 2022)

And... he's been banned again.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 7, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> And... he's been banned again.


oh man, really? I missed it again.  Oh well.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 7, 2022)

Robdjents said:


> I still say he’s just hardcore trolling…*nobody is this dumb…I mean fucking nobody!*


Rob, you'd be surprised...


----------



## TomJ (Jun 7, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/2XJp97G



this is gold


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> https://imgur.com/a/2XJp97G
> 
> 
> 
> this is gold


Here's what I see wrong... Just eye balling it, and in no particular order.

Weight isn't heavy enough
Wrists are rolled back
Foot position
Back is too flat
Chest is not raised
Tempo is wonky
Unnecessary pause at the top
Guy is holding phone instead of spotting


----------



## GSgator (Jun 7, 2022)

How much gear is he running god damn I understand we all start from somewhere but this dude  looks to be as new as one can be and far from the point of having to use any drugs .


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

GSgator said:


> How much gear is he running god damn I understand we all start from somewhere but this dude  looks to be as new as one can be and far from the point of having to use any drugs .


250mg of test per week, and 25mg of anadrol taken as a pre workout.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Here's what I see wrong... Just eye balling it, and in no particular order.
> 
> Weight isn't heavy enough
> Wrists are rolled back
> ...


Do you really think he needs a spotter for that???


----------



## TomJ (Jun 7, 2022)

GSgator said:


> How much gear is he running god damn I understand we all start from somewhere but this dude  looks to be as new as one can be and far from the point of having to use any drugs .


pretty much what every member has told him since day 1. but hes a retard troll, which is why he is on vacation from this board.... again.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> 250mg of test per week, and 25mg of anadrol taken as a pre workout.


So he must be eating ice cubes for meals .


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Do you really think he needs a spotter for that???


He did 13 reps. I think he needs a spotter so he can lift in a weight range that provides more tension and stimulus. I think having a spotter would help him push higher weight safely... provided he fixes all the other things as well.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He did 13 reps. I think he needs a spotter so he can lift in a weight range that provides more tension and stimulus. I think having a spotter would help him push higher weight safely... provided he fixes all the other things as well.


With the way he looks and what he is taking he could grow from push-ups there something very wrong with this. Every one is right he is a troll .


----------



## TomJ (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He did 13 reps. I think he needs a spotter so he can lift in a weight range that provides more tension and stimulus. I think having a spotter would help him push higher weight safely... provided he fixes all the other things as well.


yeah i think a spotter is the last of his concerns. even if he fails, hes got less weight that my gorcery bags stuck on his chest. he could sneeze and roll it off


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> yeah i think a spotter is the last of his concerns. even if he fails, hes got less weight that my gorcery bags stuck on his chest. he could sneeze and roll it off


Pick on him all you like, but people can benefit from forced reps regardless of how strong or weak they are.  That was my point... he's not lifting the right amount of weight, he would get more stimulus with a higher weight, and a spotter could help him do that safely while pumping out forced reps at the same time.

In the end I don't actually care... but if he happens to get on the forum without logging in, and sees his thread, I thought I'd leave him feedback that could be useful to him should he try to apply some of it to his training.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Pick on him all you like, but people can benefit from forced reps regardless of how strong or weak they are.  That was my point... he's not lifting the right amount of weight, he would get more stimulus with a higher weight, and a spotter could help him do that safely while pumping out forced reps at the same time.
> 
> In the end I don't actually care... but if he happens to get on the forum without logging in, and sees his thread, I thought I'd leave him feedback that could be useful to him should he try to apply some of it to his training.


i dont disagree with your assessment. but he would need to actually perform the movement properly first imo

i wouldnt count on him taking anything said by anyone and applying it, hes routinely shown thats beyond his abilities


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Pick on him all you like, but people can benefit from forced reps regardless of how strong or weak they are.  That was my point... he's not lifting the right amount of weight, he would get more stimulus with a higher weight, and a spotter could help him do that safely while pumping out forced reps at the same time.
> 
> In the end I don't actually care... but if he happens to get on the forum without logging in, and sees his thread, I thought I'd leave him feedback that could be useful to him should he try to apply some of it to his training.



There isnt anything RIGHT about his form TBH
He needs to work with the bar until he can stiffen up

Just off the top of my head

Back is loose
No retracted scapula.
No lift signal, like triceps to lats
No arch
No tight glutes
no leg drive


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> i dont disagree with your assessment. but he would need to actually perform the movement properly first imo
> 
> i wouldnt count on him taking anything said by anyone and applying it, hes routinely shown thats beyond his abilities


Hence me saying the following 🙄



Send0 said:


> I think having a spotter would help him push higher weight safely... *provided he fixes all the other things as well*


----------



## TomJ (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Hence me saying the following 🙄


fair


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> There isnt anything RIGHT about his form TBH
> He needs to work with the bar until he can stiffen up
> 
> Just off the top of my head
> ...


Its like none of you assholes actually read my posts prior to this one. Everyone, go take your ADHD meds now! 🤣🤣🤣

Here is my very first reply related to the video in question.



Send0 said:


> Here's what I see wrong... Just eye balling it, and in no particular order.
> 
> Weight isn't heavy enough
> Wrists are rolled back
> ...


----------



## TomJ (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Its like none of you assholes actually read my posts prior to this one. Everyone, go take your ADHD meds now! 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Here is my very first reply related to the video in question.


all adhd meds and no stimulants makes tom a dull boy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2022)

Hahahahaha that was funny


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 7, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Do you really think he needs a spotter for that???



He needs a spotter to tie his fucking shoes


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 7, 2022)

I get that some people just aren’t very strong and that’s fine, everyone has their starting point, but how in the full-on fuck do you literally do every single thing wrong when benching?

It’s almost fascinating it’s so bad.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I get that some people just aren’t very strong and that’s fine, everyone has their starting point, but how in the full-on fuck do you literally do every single thing wrong when benching?
> 
> It’s almost fascinating it’s so bad.


Well, he did lay down on the bench with his back... as opposed to laying on his stomach.

So he didn't do everything wrong. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Well, he did lay down on the bench with his back... as opposed to laying on his stomach.
> 
> So he didn't do everything wrong. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2022)

its not the technique or the pussy weight im lol at ..Its the fact he talks about gear like he knows whats up..Before anyone knew this queer u should have seen how he was in chat..U would think this guy has been in the game for years lol...the internet is a funny place


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2022)

and lets keep it real he looks like a cockroach


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 7, 2022)

Send annoyed
Mission accomplished
Trololololol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Its like none of you assholes actually read my posts prior to this one. Everyone, go take your ADHD meds now! 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Here is my very first reply related to the video in question.



Also
I did read your post before and i made the conscious decision to ignore the other ones in favor of trolling this one

Youre welcome

My title is Jizz towel, your argument is invalid.

Im high as fuck on laughing gas


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Also
> I did read your post before and i made the conscious decision to ignore the other ones in favor of trolling this one
> 
> Youre welcome
> ...



My avatar is a gay duck with a knife in his bill.

Common sense flew out the window long ago


----------



## GreenAmine (Jun 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> his bill


Did you just assume the gender of the duck? That's not what the fuck stands for, man. Shame...


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 8, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> and lets keep it real he looks like a cockroach


He looks like a terrorist. He just needs the rolled up white towel on his head to complete the look.


----------



## shackleford (Jun 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He looks like a terrorist. He just needs the a rolled up white towel on his head to complete the look.


a guy, i think named habib, came in here around christmas time talking all jihad on americans and shit. in the chat box. posted some disgusting videos too i believe.
hmm.

i cant remember the exact name. maybe a mod could look it up


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 8, 2022)

shackleford said:


> a guy, i think named habib, came in here around christmas time talking all jihad on americans and shit. in the chat box. posted some disgusting videos too i believe.
> hmm.
> 
> i cant remember the exact name. maybe a mod could look it up


well habib is intel's handle on meso 

I seem to remember something like that as well


----------



## shackleford (Jun 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> well habib is intel's handle on meso
> 
> I seem to remember something like that as well


maybe thats why the name sticks in my head. could be a coincidence. it just crossed my mind


----------



## CJ (Jun 8, 2022)

shackleford said:


> a guy, i think named habib, came in here around christmas time talking all jihad on americans and shit. in the chat box. posted some disgusting videos too i believe.
> hmm.
> 
> i cant remember the exact name. maybe a mod could look it up


It was 'Jihad Against Modernity'


----------



## Yano (Jun 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> It was 'Jihad Against Modernity'


That was it , he didn't last long piece of shit.


----------



## shackleford (Jun 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> It was 'Jihad Against Modernity'


thanks.
not even close to habib. not sure why that name was in my head.


----------



## CJ (Jun 8, 2022)

shackleford said:


> thanks.
> not even close to habib. not sure why that name was in my head.


Intel has dug into your brains like a tick. 🤣


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> Intel has dug into your brains like a tick. 🤣


How could anyone forget that beastly bench press?


----------



## shackleford (Jun 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> Intel has dug into your brains like a tick. 🤣


ugh say it isnt so.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 8, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> How could anyone forget that beastly bench press?


I missed the bench press, where is it? lol


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> https://imgur.com/a/2XJp97G
> 
> 
> 
> this is gold





Butch_C said:


> I missed the bench press, where is it? lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 8, 2022)

He’s ok UK-M not talking about his next cycle. He wants to run 400 Test, 400 DHB, 8IU GH and 20IU Lantus.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 8, 2022)

Wow, there is so much wrong with that!  Love all the effort put into the setup! Form who needs it? I know what will fix it though......Yup more drugs!


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 8, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> He’s ok UK-M not talking about his next cycle. He wants to run 400 Test, 400 DHB, 8IU GH and 20IU Lantus.


He’s gonna have a hell of a time after he injects crashed dhb, because it will crash and he’s too dumb to realize it


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 8, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Wow, there is so much wrong with that!  Love all the effort put into the setup! Form who needs it? I know what will fix it though......Yup more drugs!


Gotta love the Instagram generation.


----------



## GreenAmine (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm assuming he left the clips off in case he had to bail, but a cockroach's body is capable of being compressed to a third of its original size, and can withstand pressure of up to 900x its bodyweight... I assume he's simply being overly cautious.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s gonna have a hell of a time after he injects crashed dhb, because it will crash and he’s too dumb to realize it


Hella pip when it crashes in the depot!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 8, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I'm assuming he left the clips off in case he had to bail, but a cockroach's body is capable of being compressed to a third of its original size, and can withstand pressure of up to 900x its bodyweight... I assume he's simply being overly cautious.


Why use clips to begin with? I never understood that. Are people really dipping the bar so far in one direction?


----------



## TODAY (Jun 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why use clips to begin with? I never understood that. Are people really dipping the bar so far in one direction?


I've actually seen plates fall off the bar mid-set. Some people don't realize how asymmetrical they are.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 8, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> He’s ok UK-M not talking about his next cycle. He wants to run 400 Test, 400 DHB, 8IU GH and 20IU Lantus.


DAMN!.  8iu's of GH?!  His forehead is gonna end up HUGE!  Fuckin 6 head.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 8, 2022)

Where does this retard get the money to buy all this shit


----------



## Stickler (Jun 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Where does this retard get the money to buy all this shit


I KNOW RIGHT?!  wtf, I can barely afford to eat clean and this kid is gonna get 8iu's of GH A DAY?! ..  now I'm just getting annoyed (b/c I'm a bit jelly).


----------



## TODAY (Jun 8, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I KNOW RIGHT?!  wtf, I can barely afford to eat clean and this kid is gonna get 8iu's of GH A DAY?! ..  now I'm just getting annoyed (b/c I'm a bit jelly).


If his stories are to be believed, his cost of living is basically zero. He spends his days suckling at the teat of welfare.


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Where does this retard get the money to buy all this shit


He doesn't even work. His Mum pays for his gym membership. Somebody on UK-M said schizophrenics get a one off grant of over £10K apparently.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why use clips to begin with? I never understood that. Are people really dipping the bar so far in one direction?


i dont see any reason to use clips ever on a bench press. 

always makes me smh


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 8, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I've actually seen plates fall off the bar mid-set. Some people don't realize how asymmetrical they are.


On bench? I can see for deadlifts or rows or something like that. But unless you’re benching 5 plates I don’t see how that happens unless you’re all twisted up.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> i dont see any reason to use clips ever on a bench press.
> 
> always makes me smh


You can’t hear the beautiful clanging if they’re held firm.


----------



## CJ (Jun 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Where does this retard get the money to buy all this shit


He also says he can't afford food, has to eat in the community kitchen. Doesn't add up at all. 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 8, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> Did you just assume the gender of the duck? That's not what the fuck stands for, man. Shame...



The duck doeent care abour gender or affiliation
He only wants your blood.
He doewnt discrimate, so long as you bleed


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why use clips to begin with? I never understood that. Are people really dipping the bar so far in one direction?



I actually had that problem a year ago, was extremely unbalanced.
Took off the clips and was all over the place.

Started training without clips and it hekps balance my bench and actually broke 3 plates as a result


----------



## TomJ (Jun 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> He also says he can't afford food, has to eat in the community kitchen. Doesn't add up at all. 🤔🤔🤔


its almost like.... *gasp*.... hes an attention whore that will say anything for a response from people.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 8, 2022)

lets delete this thread and any other existence of habib from ug


----------



## CJ (Jun 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> its almost like.... *gasp*.... hes an attention whore that will say anything for a response from people.


Hmmmmmm.... 🤔🤔🤔🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ (Jun 8, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> lets delete this thread and any other existence of habib from ug


Go ask the big guy.

But he'll say no, because there's 1,000's of posts in his threads.

Ironically, it's the guys attacking him, and driving up the post count, that make it impossible to erase him.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> Go ask the big guy.
> 
> But he'll say no, because there's 1,000's of posts in his threads.
> 
> Ironically, it's the guys attacking him that make it impossible to erase him.  🤷‍♂️


we dont have good restraint when it comes to cunts..The big guy hates my guts


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Where does this retard get the money to buy all this shit



Jihad recruitment 😄😄


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why use clips to begin with? I never understood that. Are people really dipping the bar so far in one direction?





TODAY said:


> I've actually seen plates fall off the bar mid-set. Some people don't realize how asymmetrical they are.


I’ve never used clips partially for that reason. Not using clips keeps you honest. If the plates are shifting, you know that you have an issue to fix with your bar path.

The other reason is that I usually lift without a spotter and don’t want to die.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 8, 2022)

You guys are psycho 🤯
Clips for safety...😠


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 8, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You guys are psycho 🤯
> Clips for safety...😠


How are clips “safer”?


----------



## CJ (Jun 8, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You guys are psycho 🤯
> Clips for safety...😠


Clips on bench are UNsafe. You can't dump a side then the other if you get stapled.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 8, 2022)

I would think one would be pretty unbalanced to have a plate  completely slide off. I’ve never even heard of that not saying it doesn’t happen. You have more of a chance getting stuck under a bar then having plates slide off.

When I first started lifting I had a guy run over and get some weight off of me. Lucky he was  paying attention to his surroundings so it wasn’t to big of a deal I didn’t have to yell help yet lol.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 8, 2022)

PSY.....CO'S


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 8, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> PSY.....CO'S


🙄🙄


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 8, 2022)

I love watching people use clips on the smith machine.


----------



## Natealmighty (Jun 8, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I love watching people use clips on the smith machine.


Keeps them safe if there is an earthquake ya kno


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 8, 2022)

The only time I have used collars/ clips is straight bar squats as a spacer to move the plates out so I don't bounce off the rack with the plates. Maybe on deadlifts when you want to add a dime bumper plate and it wants to fall off doing reps. Full plates don't tend to fall off like the dimes do unless you are really trying to bounce that shit.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> He also says he can't afford food, has to eat in the community kitchen. Doesn't add up at all. 🤔🤔🤔


It does add up..Gear and foods cheap in India.. And when he's sucking 20 + dicks a day (maybe even that many in a half a day for him) for 20 rupees each. He bascially gets welfare to go around and suck cock all day for extra coinage.. .


----------



## EatClen/TrenHard (Jun 8, 2022)

came here just to learn about habibs brain wires. we met trading sources, in exchange for a DNP source I sent a heart felt letter to the mods on Meso asking them to unban him and they did. the geezer called someone a motherfucker and got banned 5 minutes later again.


----------



## EatClen/TrenHard (Jun 8, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I KNOW RIGHT?!  wtf, I can barely afford to eat clean and this kid is gonna get 8iu's of GH A DAY?! ..  now I'm just getting annoyed (b/c I'm a bit jelly).


***don't talk about sources in unapproved forums.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 8, 2022)

EatClen/TrenHard said:


> ***edited out


Pure shit


----------



## EatClen/TrenHard (Jun 8, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> He doesn't even work. His Mum pays for his gym membership. Somebody on UK-M said schizophrenics get a one off grant of over £10K apparently.


my uncle has schizoprenia, you wouldn't have a job either. it's a part time job. he's studying full time.


----------



## EatClen/TrenHard (Jun 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> He also says he can't afford food, has to eat in the community kitchen. Doesn't add up at all. 🤔🤔🤔


we spoke about his finances and stuff once, it's true. he does have to pay like £200/month for lunch and dinner though


----------



## EatClen/TrenHard (Jun 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> He also says he can't afford food, has to eat in the community kitchen. Doesn't add up at all. 🤔🤔🤔


we spoke about his finances and stuff once, it's true. he does have to pay like £2


silentlemon1011 said:


> The duck doeent care abour gender or affiliation
> He only wants your blood.
> He doewnt discrimate, so long as you bleed
> 
> ...


I agree he's an attention seeker. borderline personality disorder or some shit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 9, 2022)

EatClen/TrenHard said:


> came here just to learn about habibs brain wires. we met trading sources, in exchange for a DNP source I sent a heart felt letter to the mods on Meso asking them to unban him and they did. the geezer called someone a motherfucker and got banned 5 minutes later again.


Welcome back you fucking idiot. One day. That’s all it takes?


----------



## EatClen/TrenHard (Jun 9, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Jihad recruitment 😄😄


he is under investigation by counter terrorism, the dudes barely Muslim that's the funny thing. they can't call it terrorism he says because it's not politically motivated, he was bullied for having schizoprenia. porn videos titled wth the names of girls he liked with videos of people who looked like the uploaded to pornhub. me and him email all the time to check up


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 9, 2022)

EatClen/TrenHard said:


> he is under investigation by counter terrorism, the dudes barely Muslim that's the funny thing. they can't call it terrorism he says because it's not politically motivated, he was bullied for having schizoprenia. porn videos titled wth the names of girls he liked with videos of people who looked like the uploaded to pornhub. me and him email all the time to check up


*Shut*
*The
Fuck*
*Up*


----------



## EatClen/TrenHard (Jun 9, 2022)

y'all gotta shit post me for being habibs friend? loooooool. idm, I'm not here long term. Habib emailed and asked me to update his thread with videos and such


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 9, 2022)

EatClen/TrenHard said:


> y'all gotta shit post me for being habibs friend? loooooool. idm, I'm not here long term. Habib emailed and asked me to update his thread with videos and such


*Get *
*The 
Fuck
Out
Piece
Of
Shit*
*Intel*


----------



## EatClen/TrenHard (Jun 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Pure shit


that's what everyone thought until even the vets on Meso started buying and getting results. I think Habib mentioned you once, he mentioned riro


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 9, 2022)

EatClen/TrenHard said:


> that's what everyone thought until even the vets on Meso started buying and getting results. I think Habib mentioned you once, he mentioned riro


Nobody buys that shit. Keep fucking around. You’re gonna be banned any minute now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 9, 2022)

EatClen/TrenHard said:


> y'all gotta shit post me for being habibs friend? loooooool. idm, I'm not here long term. Habib emailed and asked me to update his thread with videos and such


Nope.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 9, 2022)

BOOM. Banned. Thank you @CJ 👍


----------



## Send0 (Jun 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> Nope.


I called it in the chat box. I knew it was only going to take a few minutes before this happened.


----------



## Yano (Jun 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Where does this retard get the money to buy all this shit


Probably runs a call center out of Karachi scamming people ,,, Hello I am calling from Microsoft to inform you , there is virus on your computer send gift cards to fix


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I called it in the chat box. I knew it was only going to take a few minutes before this happened.


They’re all trolls


----------



## spartanblood1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Did he really claim to be his own friend. Since when did this anadrol ganster have friends???


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 9, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 23371



Jesus fucking christ

This should be all the evidence needed to show hes a troll

Fucking Slin at his level lmfao

He cant even eat enough to grow, let alone needing insulin to offset the damage from mass eating and GH

Anyone who thinks this guy isnt just a complete troll at this point...ill just shake my head


----------



## TODAY (Jun 9, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 23371


He's gonna end up looking like a jihad bullfrog


----------



## TODAY (Jun 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> troll


Typing T-word makes YOU the T-word

Thanks for ruining the forum, bro 😭


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Typing T-word makes YOU the T-word
> 
> Thanks for ruining the forum, bro 😭



Yes
This is truth

We are ruining the board.

What happened to the days where fucking with trolls was seen as what it is...
Fucking hilarious, something to be enjoyed
The meme material alone is worth it


----------



## Yano (Jun 9, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 23371


Just WTF goes through that idiots mind ?


----------



## Yano (Jun 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> He's gonna end up looking like a jihad bullfrog


----------



## Yano (Jun 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> He's gonna end up looking like a jihad bullfrog


Ok I cant resist a good dark humor joke in good fun .. so in the spirit of Don Rickles 

Also a jihad frog


----------



## CJ (Jun 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yes
> This is truth
> 
> We are ruining the board.
> ...


Fukkin with trolls has always been fine.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ok I cant resist a good dark humor joke in good fun .. so in the spirit of Don Rickles
> 
> Also a jihad frog
> View attachment 23375


I did a hearty chuckle.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> Fukkin with trolls has always been fine.



I know
Im just being a dramatic dick


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I know
> Im just being a dramatic dick


Stay in your lane bitch!


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 19, 2022)

Looks like he’s been banned from UK-M now. He made a thread about how he picked up a criminal record for holding up a pharmacy at knifepoint complete with pictures of his charge sheet and a psychiatric report. Think the moderators finally realised he’s dangerous and banned him. He had amassed 800 posts over the course of a month and was giving advice on everything from insulin to contest prep cycles.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 19, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Looks like he’s been banned from UK-M now. He made a thread about how he picked up a criminal record for holding up a pharmacy at knifepoint complete with pictures of his charge sheet and a psychiatric report. Think the moderators finally realised he’s dangerous and banned him. He had amassed 800 posts over the course of a month and was giving advice on everything from insulin to contest prep cycles.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Send0 (Jun 19, 2022)

So he's been banned from here and UK-M. No doubt he'll be firing up some alt accounts soon.


----------



## Dex (Jun 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Look at your shoulder positions in all 3 photos, they tell a story!. Drop the drugs and learn how to train!


Exactly what I was seeing.


----------



## Dex (Jun 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’ve literally just gotten skinny fatter and now have bad gyno


Damn, really? I have some chest fat too. I guess I have some gyno. I thought it would go away with losing bodyfat. Will it not?

*I'm being serious and need to know.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So he's been banned from here and UK-M. No doubt he'll be firing up some alt accounts soon.



Meso as well. Oddly enough another troll claiming to be from the UK and wanting to run Tren was just banned yesterday after making numerous nonsense threads.

i'm not so sure it was him. Almost seemed like someone trying too hard to insinuate it was him. Either way the kid has issues and needs to find another hobby.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 19, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Looks like he’s been banned from UK-M now. He made a thread about how he picked up a criminal record for holding up a pharmacy at knifepoint complete with pictures of his charge sheet and a psychiatric report. Think the moderators finally realised he’s dangerous and banned him. He had amassed 800 posts over the course of a month and was giving advice on everything from insulin to contest prep cycles.


He did that here too with the robbery shit. What a fool.


----------



## Yano (Jun 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He did that here too with the robbery shit. What a fool.


Yeah that was one of his first stories right tryin to get some kind of interwebz street cred I guess if that's even a fucking thing haaahahha. Wires in his head , He was proud of being called , Defendant and used to watch his momma hammer her clam for customers haaaahaahah just WTF


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 19, 2022)

Yano said:


> Yeah that was one of his first stories right tryin to get some kind of interwebz street cred I guess if that's even a fucking thing haaahahha. Wires in his head , He was proud of being called , Defendant and used to watch his momma hammer her clam for customers haaaahaahah just WTF


yeah he's mental for sure. If he was as smart as he claims he would be extremely dangerous. Think about those that are brilliant but have something wrong mentally that can hide it a lot better than him. 

Those are the ones to be afraid of. I can think of at least one guy...


----------



## Yano (Jun 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah he's mental for sure. If he was as smart as he claims he would be extremely dangerous. Think about those that are brilliant but have something wrong mentally that can hide it a lot better than him.
> 
> Those are the ones to be afraid of. I can think of at least one guy...


Amen


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 24, 2022)

Latest adventures.



> I had early signs of a stroke last night according to Google. My right side of my body was numb, and I couldn't move that side of my face. I couldn't feel my right leg either, first I thought someone slipped LSD into my contact lenses or into my drink (delusional/paranoid schizoprenic) then I realised it was early on-set stroke. I couldn't speak and was dizzy, I feel throbbing pain in the back of my head, like a pulsating migrane. My legs also started cramping and I could barely stand for 30 seconds. I'm thinking the Oxymetholone is causing pumps that are compressing the nerves? I'll stop the Oxymetholone. If this is the case it's not a stroke, just a compressed nerve.
> 
> I had a really stressful night, arguing with police officers about wether or not they put wires in my brain in Leicester square after two 35cl Vodka Bottles. They stopped me getting into a few fights, followed me around for half the night and finally dragged me into St. Thomas Hospital to speak to a psychiatrist. So it could be stress related, I was awake for like 24+ hours and had a hang over, was barely eating too.
> 
> Could the stress be a trigger? Something tells me it's the Oxymetholone causes pumps/muscle spasms that are compressing nerves which caused my whole right side to feel numb. They perscribe muscle relaxants for the head trobbings and I think strokes too. Probably a combination of that a stress.


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Latest adventures.


What a total knob!!!  😂😂😂


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 24, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Latest adventures.


Where is this dipshit posting now?  Did he get banned from TID too?


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Where is this dipshit posting now?  Did he get banned from TID too?


He's on UK-Muscle now.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 24, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Latest adventures.


What an attention seeking dip shit.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah he's mental for sure. If he was as smart as he claims he would be extremely dangerous. Think about those that are brilliant but have something wrong mentally that can hide it a lot better than him.
> 
> Those are the ones to be afraid of. I can think of at least one guy...


Intel is about as sharp as a parabola.  He couldn’t hide a bone in the backyard.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 24, 2022)

I was the first to call this puke out


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Intel is about as sharp as a parabola.  He couldn’t hide a bone in the backyard.


Busting out the math jokes. 

What do you call a number that can't sit still? 🤔

A "roaming" numeral!!!  🤣🤣🤣

I'll show myself out now. 😣


----------



## GreenAmine (Jun 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> Busting out the math jokes.
> 
> What do you call a number that can't sit still? 🤔
> 
> ...


Int (1/cabin) = log cabin

An infinite number of mathematicians walk into a bar. The first says, "I'll have a beer." The second one says, "I'll have half a beer." The third one says, "I'll have a quarter of a beer." The bartender pulls out two beers. The mathematicians complain, "That's all you're going to give us? How do you expect us to get drunk off 2 beers?" The bartender says, "Come on guys. Know your limits."


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

Dex said:


> Damn, really? I have some chest fat too. I guess I have some gyno. I thought it would go away with losing bodyfat. Will it not?
> 
> *I'm being serious and need to know.


the fat will, the gyno wont.
i personally dont like getting too far below a perceived 16-18ish bf% to me so I can play the gyno off as chest fat rather than breast tissue. to casuals at least. everyone here would know what it is still


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> the fat will, the gyno wont.
> i personally dont like getting too far below a perceived 16-18ish bf% to me so I can play the gyno off as chest fat rather than breast tissue. to casuals at least. everyone here would know what it is still


^^^^^ This is some solid advice.

🤣🤣WTF


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> ^^^^^ This is some solid advice.
> 
> 🤣🤣WTF


idk if you have it, but when you lean out the skin gets tighter around it and it looks more like some foreign object in there rather than a figureless mass


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> idk if you have it, but when you lean out the skin gets tighter around it and it looks more like some foreign object in there rather than a figureless mass


Yea, I don’t have it. It’s not that common either really. 

So the solution is to stay a little fluffy?

You’re gyno prone and yet your blasting 1.5 grams of testosterone. That make sense?


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea, I don’t have it. It’s not that common either really.
> 
> So the solution is to stay a little fluffy?
> 
> You’re gyno prone and yet your blasting 1.5 grams of testosterone. That make sense?


i stopped taking ai after my first cycle and it hasnt gotten any worse. I'm not sure if its because i was also taking finasteride first cycle. doesnt really make sense.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> the fat will, the gyno wont.
> i personally dont like getting too far below a perceived 16-18ish bf% to me so I can play the gyno off as chest fat rather than breast tissue. to casuals at least. everyone here would know what it is still


Intel 2.0. In case anyone was wondering if Valdosta can get any dumber, yes, yes he can. 
It appears he’s diving in a bottomless ocean of stupidity.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i stopped taking ai after my first cycle and it hasnt gotten any worse. I'm not sure if its because i was also taking finasteride first cycle. doesnt really make sense.


Just deeper and deeper


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Intel 2.0. In case anyone was wondering if Valdosta can get any dumber, yes, yes he can.
> It appears he’s diving in a bottomless ocean of stupidity.


I don't think he's totally wrong in the above statement. I have gyno from being a fat stoner as a kid and it looks worse at lower BF%, but it looks like shit regardless


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I don't think he's totally wrong in the above statement. I have gyno from being a fat stoner as a kid and it looks worse at lower BF%, but it looks like shit regardless


How did being a fat stoner give you gyno?


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Intel 2.0. In case anyone was wondering if Valdosta can get any dumber, yes, yes he can.
> It appears he’s diving in a bottomless ocean of stupidity.


get gyno and try to hide it. putting a subtle layer of squish over it is a pretty reliable method. Rest of physique tanks, but if youre dealing with this problem youd understand its worth it to some people


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> get gyno and try to hide it. putting a subtle layer of squish over it is a pretty reliable method. Rest of physique tanks, but if youre dealing with this problem youd understand its worth it to some people


I wouldn’t get it. You’re just a dumbass who did it to yourself and instead of saving to get surgery you keep wasting drugs. All these drugs and chicken vomit shakes and you’re a chubby 185lbs. Again your dumbassness knows no bounds


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How did being a fat stoner give you gyno?


Being over weight increases estrogen, smoking weed is said to increase estrogen, and I haven't researched it so this is unfounded but I believe seroquel played a part in it


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I wouldn’t get it. You’re just a dumbass who did it to yourself and instead of saving to get surgery you keep wasting drugs. All these drugs and chicken vomit shakes and you’re a chubby 185lbs. Again your dumbassness knows no bounds


chubby by your warped standards sure. Sorry if im not ur type
And i got the bulk of it from puberty. sorry i induced puberty upon myself by aging.
i already have gyno. I can avoid steroids and be small and have gyno, or I can take them and try to be big and have gyno. either way, I still have gyno; it's not part of the equation


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> chubby by your warped standards sure. Sorry if im not ur type
> And i got the bulk of it from puberty. sorry i induced puberty upon myself by aging.
> i already have gyno. I can avoid steroids and be small and have gyno, or I can take them and try to be big and have gyno. either way, I still have gyno; it's not part of the equation


Then why spend all that money on gear instead of surgery to still look like shit?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> chubby by your warped standards sure. Sorry if im not ur type
> And i got the bulk of it from puberty. sorry i induced puberty upon myself by aging.
> i already have gyno. I can avoid steroids and be small and have gyno, or I can take them and try to be big and have gyno. either way, I still have gyno; it's not part of the equation


So you just take steroids and are chubby and small. Awesome, all the sides none of the benefits.
My warped standards? Your low Americanized standards. 18% bf is chubby you retard. 
Please refer to posts above and this retards threads to see how deep the abyss of dumbass goes.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So you just take steroids and are chubby and small. Awesome, all the sides none of the benefits.
> My warped standards? Your low Americanized standards. 18% bf is chubby you retard.
> Please refer to posts above and this retards threads to see how deep the abyss of dumbass goes.


youve seen my logs. you know no avg joe would call me "chubby"


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Then why spend all that money on gear instead of surgery to still look like shit?


You saw how he ignores that completely.
He ignores any good advice and goes the easy route


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Then why spend all that money on gear instead of surgery to still look like shit?


if i get good results, then I wont looks like shit... i'll have a flaw sure but still look better overall.
and surgery is like 7000. thats like 20 blasts. not comparable


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> youve seen my logs. you know no avg joe would call me "chubby"


Post some current pics.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You saw how he ignores that completely.
> He ignores any good advice and goes the easy route


i went to you first cuz i know you need your attention


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i went to you first cuz i know you need your attention


You’re the one that created a fake girlfriend and a whole profile for her


----------



## TODAY (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> get gyno and try to hide it. putting a subtle layer of squish over it is a pretty reliable method. Rest of physique tanks, but if youre dealing with this problem youd understand its worth it to some people


Hold on...

You got gyno because you were being reckless and stupid with your drug use


And now you're using it as an excuse to be fat?


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Post some current pics.


wait til im off work
and i posted some like 2 weeks ago


----------



## TODAY (Jun 24, 2022)

I'm not gonna hate on you being fat.

By all means, live your bliss

Just don't present it as some sort of advice jfc


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re the one that created a fake girlfriend and a whole profile for her


no


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> no


You’re such a weird retard


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re such a weird retard


no


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> no


All the evidence found from your posts and the fake profile proves yes


----------



## TODAY (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> no


Do post like this because the act of typing full sentences makes your heaving breasts jiggle too much?


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> All the evidence found from your posts and the fake profile proves yes


my only fake profiles were fatazz and mindiesswork


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> Busting out the math jokes.
> 
> What do you call a number that can't sit still? 🤔
> 
> ...


I'll do you one better. Stats/math zinger

There are two types of people in this world:

1) Those that can extrapolate from incomplete data.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Do post like this because the act of typing full sentences makes your heaving breasts jiggle too much?


It would require actual thought and effort


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> my only fake profiles were fatazz and mindiesswork


And your fake psycho girlfriend


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> And your fake psycho girlfriend


no. bitch still tries to interfere with my life even tho im in a new relationship


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> no. bitch still tries to interfere with my life even tho im in a new relationship


Sure buddy


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> if i get good results, then I wont looks like shit... i'll have a flaw sure but still look better overall.
> and surgery is like 7000. thats like 20 blasts. not comparable


Thats bullshit.. Spending the money on surgery to fix you body makes more sense than to continuously blast drugs to still look like shit and have bitch tits


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> get gyno and try to hide it. putting a subtle layer of squish over it is a pretty reliable method. Rest of physique tanks, but if youre dealing with this problem youd understand its worth it to some people


Hiding it under squish?

And take steroids. 

Makes sense. I see where you’re coming from. 

Wow.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re the one that created a fake girlfriend and a whole profile for her



I was about to say;
"This is why your girl cheated on you Val.." lol


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Send0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> if i get good results, then I wont looks like shit... i'll have a flaw sure but still look better overall.
> and surgery is like 7000. thats like 20 blasts. not comparable


Surgery tends to be based on the size of the mass. Drop bodyfat, and maybe even try Raloxifene when you're not blasting your face off, and maybe you'll be able to shrink it a bit. That will drop reduce the cost of surgery a bit.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i went to you first cuz i know you need your attention


Actually you went to him first because you think everyone else is a moron, and have said countless times that you only listen to RiR0.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Surgery tends to be based on the size of the mass. Drop bodyfat, and maybe even try Raloxifene when you're not blasting your face off, and maybe you'll be able to shrink it a bit. That will drop reduce the cost of surgery a bit.


ran it for 50 days as recommended. didnt do anything for me.
definitely worth the try though


----------



## Send0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ran it for 50 days as recommended. didnt do anything for me.
> definitely worth the try though


Recommended dosage is 120mg for 60 days.

Since you already tried it, and think 7000 is too much money, then I guess you'll just have to live with bitch tits forever. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Recommended dosage is 120mg for 60 days.
> 
> Since you already tried it, and think 7000 is too much money, then I guess you'll just have to live with bitch tits forever. 🤷‍♂️


its far from bitch tits. still in the "weird nipples" range, but definitely gunna do surgery when I get the chance


----------



## Send0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> its far from bitch tits. still in the "weird nipples" range, but definitely gunna do surgery when I get the chance


With cycles like 1.5g of test, and no AI, you're playing with fire. 

Definitely get the surgery. Then you don't have to worry about gyno in the future. Literally start saving money right now, and maybe in 1-2 years you'll have enough socked away to get it removed.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

How much drugs do you guys think it takes to look like this?


----------



## Send0 (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How much drugs do you guys think it takes to look like this?


10g per week!


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> 10g per week!


I gotta admit I was taken back when I saw it. I don’t think he got the reaction he thought he would.


----------



## Yano (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> With cycles like 1.5g of test, and no AI, you're playing with fire.


Seems like such common sense, doesn't it? Stay away from compounds and/or doses that can make the issue worse.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 24, 2022)

He doesn’t look _that_ bad.  You guys are exaggerating a bit.

But he’s not even in the same area code as someone who needs to be running 1.5g of test a week.  The highest I’ve gone was a gram and that was overkill.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> He doesn’t look _that_ bad.  You guys are exaggerating a bit.
> 
> But he’s not even in the same area code as someone who needs to be running 1.5g of test a week.  The highest I’ve gone was a gram and that was overkill.


He doesn’t look like he’s ever touched drugs. I’m not exaggerating somebody natural could look better than this in a year or less 
He looks like shit for being on drugs


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I gotta admit I was taken back when I saw it. I don’t think he got the reaction he thought he would.


i didnt post to "flex on" you guys. i obviously understand the vast majority of users here are lightyears ahead of me. u said my physique was considered chubby by everyday standards, and it clearly isnt


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i didnt post to "flex on" you guys. i obviously understand the vast majority of users here are lightyears ahead of me. u said my physique was considered chubby by everyday standards, and it clearly isnt


You’re sucking in your gut and covering it


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re sucking in your gut and covering it


im posing... everyone poses on progress shots. i have abs... not nice, barely visible, but theyre there


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

You’ve also got almost no definition which isn’t a surprise because you’ve got almost no real muscular development


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> im posing... everyone poses on progress shots. i have abs... not nice, barely visible, but theyre there


Barely there? They’re not there. Posing? You’re flexing and sucking in your gut


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

You look like an idiot “posing” you’re not a bodybuilder.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He doesn’t look like he’s ever touched drugs. I’m not exaggerating somebody natural could look better than this in a year or less
> He looks like shit for being on drugs


No argument there, but I’ve seen so much worse from people on AAS.  I was expecting a full on potato build.  If he cut down to lean he’d be like a buck sixty, so not great, but not as bad as I expected. 

What he’s doing is clearly not working and he needs to work on the basics and forget about AAS, but we both know he’s not going to do that.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You look like an idiot “posing” you’re not a bodybuilder.


does every amateur athelete look like an idiot participating in a sport they enjoy just because they arent competing at a professional level?


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> does every amateur athelete look like an idiot participating in a sport they enjoy just because they arent competing at a professional level?


Some do...


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> does every amateur athelete look like an idiot participating in a sport they enjoy just because they arent competing at a professional level?


God, are you really comparing yourself to an am level competitor? You’re not a bodybuilder. You’re delusional


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> God, are you really comparing yourself to an am level competitor? You’re not a bodybuilder. You’re delusional


im not a competitor at all jackass. i know that


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> im not a competitor at all jackass. i know that


Everyone knows that you little dipshit. 
So stop comparing yourself.
You realize you’re lucky you’re on the internet and not in person correct?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

“I’m posing” wtf?


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 24, 2022)

Val, if you realize that you’re not a competitor and have no intentions of being one, why in the fuck are you taking so much test?

You make no sense.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Everyone knows that you little dipshit.
> So stop comparing yourself.
> You realize you’re lucky you’re on the internet and not in person correct?


oh, u act like a piece of shit in person too?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> oh, u act like a piece of shit in person too?


I’d smash your head into a wall for having a smart ass mouth


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

I’d smack you like the little child that you are


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’d smash your head into a wall for having a smart ass mouth


sure bud


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> sure bud


I mean you can save your drug money use it for gas and let me know when you get to Atlanta. It’ll be a wake up call


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> sure bud



Why not just learn how to train

I dont understand

Yoire 185lbs you blast DOUBLE what i do and you also take orals... you're also not lean at all.

and RIR is bigger than me...

Why wont you listen

Mind boggling


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Why not just learn how to train
> 
> I dont understand
> 
> ...


i do listen


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i do listen



Listening is listening.

Youre just having it go in... and out the other ear.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I mean you can save your drug money use it for gas and let me know when you get to Atlanta. It’ll be a wake up call


what is your weird fascination with me? you chase me down every thread I post in. its fucking weird


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> what is your weird fascination with me? you chase me down every thread I post in. its fucking weird


You wasted my time and then you talked shit about me. You’re also a dumbass who should be called out constantly


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> what is your weird fascination with me? you chase me down every thread I post in. its fucking weird


I explained it to you before. It is tremendously frustrating to try and help someone that clearly needs assistance only to have that guy turn around and pee on you. 

That and newbies see “My 1.5 gram Test Blast” and might think that’s “normal”.  

You need to back down the drugs. A lot. Like down to 500 mg blasts. You’re just wasting oil doing what you’re doing. There’s starving kids in China for fucks sake. Wait, no, not anymore. But you shouldn’t waste shit anyway.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I explained it to you before. It is tremendously frustrating to try and help someone that clearly needs assistance only to have that guy turn around and pee on you.
> 
> That and newbies see “My 1.5 gram Test Blast” and might think that’s “normal”.
> 
> You need to back down the drugs. A lot. Like down to 500 mg blasts. You’re just wasting oil doing what you’re doing. There’s starving kids in China for fucks sake. Wait, no, not anymore. But you shouldn’t waste shit anyway.


He needs to come off drugs completely after seeing what all this blasting and abuse has done for him he really should take up a different hobby. How can anybody take all that shit and look in the mirror and think “yep I’ll get big one day”. 
He doesn’t have the ability, drives, genetics or the drug response. 
The only advice he needs is to give up and take up knitting because bodybuilding ain’t in his cards


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 25, 2022)

4. You have a poor muscle building genetic potential and your response to anabolic steroids is poor. 


The permanently doomed individuals as I'd like to call them. No matter what they do, no matter how many drugs they take, they will still look like they do not lift at all. 

So, if you are someone who really wants to go the dark side and be enhanced, it is still better to take a decision after getting 8 to 10 years of serious training and nutrition under the belt.









						Not Everybody Taking Steroids Can Get Huge Like They Think
					

Don't do it, bro!



					www.mensxp.com


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 25, 2022)

😂 shit post all you want but unfortunately for you it doesn’t change the truth. Do you think you look like you’ve been taking any gear at all let alone blasting and blasting


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 shit post all you want but unfortunately for you it doesn’t change the truth. Do you think you look like you’ve been taking any gear at all let alone blasting and blasting


nope. should be way ahead of it. id still prefer my roided look over natural look, so im choosing to stick with it... i get that ill never be an ifbb pro but ill stick look better than i do without drugs


----------



## Dex (Jun 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How much drugs do you guys think it takes to look like this?


Is food a drug?


----------



## Dex (Jun 25, 2022)

@Valdosta I'm not being rude or mean at all. But what the hell? Is your gear bunk or are you not training and eating enough? That is a lot of drug to be taking just to have your look. You don't look bad, but you certainly don't look "roided". That is a very natural looking physique.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> nope. should be way ahead of it. id still prefer my roided look over natural look, so im choosing to stick with it... i get that ill never be an ifbb pro but ill stick look better than i do without drugs


Is that look really worth the risks to your longevity and wellbeing, though?

Take into consideration the fact that you could almost certainly have achieved that same look as a natural if you had learned how to eat and train properly.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 25, 2022)

Eat and train.
Eat and train.
Eat and train.
Eat and train.
Eat and train.
Eat and train.
Eating and training perfected.

Then roids.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 25, 2022)

Dex said:


> @Valdosta I'm not being rude or mean at all. But what the hell? Is your gear bunk or are you not training and eating enough? That is a lot of drug to be taking just to have your look. You don't look bad, but you certainly don't look "roided". That is a very natural looking physique.


really not sure. rir0 coulda told SB to send me fake shit as a prank, ik theyre close.
everything went great first 2 cycles but i think not giving my body a break has made a pretty big impact. going on a reasonable cruise after this blast for sure


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> nope. should be way ahead of it. id still prefer my roided look over natural look, so im choosing to stick with it... i get that ill never be an ifbb pro but ill stick look better than i do without drugs


Roided look? You barely have a “I go to the gym look”
I disagree with everyone saying you look good or decent. You honestly don’t. Not even for a natural.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> really not sure. rir0 coulda told SB to send me fake shit as a prank, ik theyre close.
> everything went great first 2 cycles but i think not giving my body a break has made a pretty big impact. going on a reasonable cruise after this blast for sure


Bro…

Yeah, it’s for sure bunk gear. It’s not that you’re halfassing literally everything.

Couldn’t be that.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> really not sure. rir0 coulda told SB to send me fake shit as a prank, ik theyre close.
> everything went great first 2 cycles but i think not giving my body a break has made a pretty big impact. going on a reasonable cruise after this blast for sure


You got me. It was a huge prank. Definitely your lack of drug and training response or your lack of ability to train hard or knowledge about training. Me and my best buddy SB played a huge joke on Valdosta the retard


----------



## Dex (Jun 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Roided look? You barely have a “I go to the gym look”
> I disagree with everyone saying you look good or decent. You honestly don’t. Not even for a natural.


I won't agree with this. Anyone who doesn't look like a typical fast food eating American looks decent. He clearly cares enough to workout. I will give him credit for that. The large amount of drugs aren't necessary though and not worth the risk. It is almost like doing heroin but not getting high. What's the point?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 25, 2022)

Dex said:


> I won't agree with this. Anyone who doesn't look like a typical fast food eating American looks decent. He clearly cares enough to workout. I will give him credit for that. The large amount of drugs aren't necessary though and not worth the risk. It is almost like doing heroin but not getting high. What's the point?


That’s a pretty low bar. 
I’ve known people who barely train who look like he does. Coincidentally he barely trains and looks like he does but is on a ton of drugs. 
He does not have a good or decent physique


----------



## Dex (Jun 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That’s a pretty low bar.
> I’ve known people who barely train who look like he does. Coincidentally he barely trains and looks like he does but is on a ton of drugs.
> He does not have a good or decent physique


It is a pretty low bar. Yet 60% of Americans can't hit that bar. So I'm not going to shit on him just because he is making mistakes. I respect that he is trying. Hopefully, he will listen to you guys and adjust is training and will get the results he is looking for.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 25, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Thats bullshit.. Spending the money on surgery to fix you body makes more sense than to continuously blast drugs to still look like shit and have bitch tits


Idk,


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I explained it to you before. It is tremendously frustrating to try and help someone that clearly needs assistance only to have that guy turn around and pee on you.
> 
> That and newbies see “My 1.5 gram Test Blast” and might think that’s “normal”.
> 
> You need to back down the drugs. A lot. Like down to 500 mg blasts. You’re just wasting oil doing what you’re doing. There’s starving kids in China for fucks sake. Wait, no, not anymore. But you shouldn’t waste shit anyway.


Did you just imply he's buying enough Chinese bathtub chemicals that poor China men are able to feed their families?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 shit post all you want but unfortunately for you it doesn’t change the truth. Do you think you look like you’ve been taking any gear at all let alone blasting and blasting



lol
Shitposting is funny as fuck

Shows me someone is thin skinned withoit me having to ask


----------

